# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Immortal Bot - brief review and short guide

## KuRIoS

*Immortal is to be the first bot that I review for Diablo III.*

I know that it is still early since the release, but we are starting to see a few bots out there. Immortalbot and maphack is the bot that I review here and I will be using my level 60 monk to do so.
I am well aware that it is not the best geared in game and far from able to do anything in Inferno, but this is what I have.

*To answer a few basic questions:*

*Q: Does the bot do quests?*
A: No it does not, it purely grinds!

*Q: Can the bot do boss runs, like asmodan runs?*
A: If you set it up correctly, then I don’t see why not.

_Q: What about warden?_
A: If you can’t take the risk to lose an account, don’t bot – it IS that simple!

_Q: Can it bot in the background?_
A: Yes, it is botting as I am writing this!
_
Q: Can you do a quick guide on how to set it up?_
A: Look further down.

_Q: Can I use the bot on multiple computers?
_A: No, the bot is locked to ONE computer ID - However you can reset your ID once a week_.

Q: Where can I buy this bot?_
A: You can buy it by pressing this link ****IMMORTAL BOT AND MAPHACK****

_Q: Did you create any profiles or download any?_
A: No, I just decided on an area to run the bot, went there and pressed F3  :Wink: 


Being a total newbie with this bot I still managed to get 60k gold / hour, which is fairly okay within 1 hour of actually downloading the bot. I think it has great potential with the ongoing development.
I don’t really think that there is a lot to say at this point – since the bot is fairly simple, yet does what I bought it for and it does do a good job at that.
What you have to keep in mind as well is that my 60.000 gold per hour, is before having used the auctionhouse to try and sell the 14 rare items that I received on hell difficulty.

Short guide and explanations:

1-a: Click this banner to go to the subscription page to buy a lifetime sub to immortal bot and maphack


1-b: Read the README and follow the instructions in there.

1-c: Now you can either fool around and try to make the bot to become the best possible, from your own knowledge, or you can follow one of the class specific guides on their forums. I personally used the guide from Bloodlust!

2: You can see your stats at all times, when the bot is running to the left of your screen. Time to Level, Gold picked up, Gold per hour etc.

2-a: Knowing that you have read the readme, I know that you know how to bring up the GUI by pressing the Delete button, so lets look at that.

2-b: 
F3 enables / disables the bot.Game Creation Timer: IF I understand it correctly, this is the time you allow your bot to run in your desired area, before it logs out and back in again. Remember: There is no need for your bot to run around an empty area.Shutdown timer: Self explanatory. 


3: I am sorry if you feel that anything here needs an explanation, because I don't. If you feel so, please write a reply and I will answer.


4: This is where it gets a bit tricky, since many forget about this. As you see, this is where the bot has registered your skills. What you do is to navigate down (using the up/down arrows) then when the, lets say "Slot 1 usage" text is highlighted, you press the spacebar and toggle the bot with the left/right arrow keys, when you are satisfied with that setting, press spacebar and continue onwards to the next!


5: Not a lot to write here either, but you notice some of the features that this bot has. 



6: THIS IS IMPORTANT TOO: 
*always* remember to set the "At game start, travel to waypoint #", as your bot will just run around in the town, or the area in which you spawn, if you fail to do this! 



Feel free to ask me any questions


Credits: 
Bloodlust - for his superb guide and helping my noobie ass!

Farmspots:
Act 2 Nightmare - Search for black soulstone - Desolate desert

----------


## obsolete1101

Great review. I guess this is enough incentive to break open my wallet and purchase this bot. Thanks for this.

----------


## unattended

My question is why isn't there a trial period (not well advertised anyway) of some kind? Personally, there is no way I'd dish out $30 on an untested app when there are plenty of other ones offering trial periods before you need to purchase.

----------


## KuRIoS

> My question is why isn't there a trial period (not well advertised anyway) of some kind? Personally, there is no way I'd dish out $30 on an untested app when there are plenty of other ones offering trial periods before you need to purchase.


No way I can answer that hehe as I am not the dev. Most bots do not offer trial periods.

----------


## Dartz

I am level 15 in act 1 quest 4 under the cathedral and thats what i have been botting its really slow takes hours to level and not much gold. How can i do what you are and leveling fast and getting a lot of gold? My bot never finishes that quest and always starts over in the cathedral. I am getting 2k gold per hour and takes hours to level. How can i make my bot sell stuff that i don't need. Please help

----------


## jimmythegreat

> I am level 15 in act 1 quest 4 under the cathedral and thats what i have been botting its really slow takes hours to level and not much gold. How can i do what you are and leveling fast and getting a lot of gold? My bot never finishes that quest and always starts over in the cathedral. I am getting 2k gold per hour and takes hours to level. How can i make my bot sell stuff that i don't need. Please help


This is not a questing bot. He will not finish quests for you or progress you further into the game. I use this bot for my lvl 60 to do gold find runs. Since I have a wizard with absolutely no vitality, I only farm nightmare Areat Crater for about 50k gold an hour. Also I use my lvl 60 to open up further acts in hell and nightmare for twink accounts that also use the bot. I leveled a monk from 1-50 in about 24 hours or so using this bot (and top tier gear bought with my lvl 60 of course). So to somewhat answer your question.. of course you won't get great exp from act one as a level 15.. did you buy this game within the last hour or something? How could you not know that. Also, why would you farm the cathedral, minions are very scarce there. Choose a waypoint with a much higher concentration of monsters.. like festering woods.

Btw, the bot is simply amazing at what it is intended to do... which is farming minions for exp and gold. It kills minions better than most players out there. It can see further than you can and shoot something before it even appears on your screen. It will use healing skills faster than you could use. It is amazing.

----------


## Zerodps

I can say it works quite well, of course there is still some glitches but it manages to solo Champion packs in Act 1 on Inferno on my Barbarian without dying unless it's just an impossible pack but that's more because of my gear then the bots fault. And has been doing so for the last 2 hours. Some times it will get stuck but it's not very often. 

Overall a week after release to have a bot working this well is fantastic and i love it so far!

----------


## eddytheone

Working very well, great guide + find

----------


## Dartz

> This is not a questing bot. He will not finish quests for you or progress you further into the game. I use this bot for my lvl 60 to do gold find runs. Since I have a wizard with absolutely no vitality, I only farm nightmare Areat Crater for about 50k gold an hour. Also I use my lvl 60 to open up further acts in hell and nightmare for twink accounts that also use the bot. I leveled a monk from 1-50 in about 24 hours or so using this bot (and top tier gear bought with my lvl 60 of course). So to somewhat answer your question.. of course you won't get great exp from act one as a level 15.. did you buy this game within the last hour or something? How could you not know that. Also, why would you farm the cathedral, minions are very scarce there. Choose a waypoint with a much higher concentration of monsters.. like festering woods.
> 
> Btw, the bot is simply amazing at what it is intended to do... which is farming minions for exp and gold. It kills minions better than most players out there. It can see further than you can and shoot something before it even appears on your screen. It will use healing skills faster than you could use. It is amazing.


can u add me in game yes i just bought the game and im really new not know whats going on... its been days of botting and im at lvl 15 how did u go to 60 in 24 hours? Please tell me

----------


## warheart209

LawL @ days of botting and only lvl 15...fail

----------


## Dartz

> LawL @ days of botting and only lvl 15...fail



ya my xp percent moves up by like .1% in 5 mins. and my estimated time to 16 says never atm.... Wat am i doing wrong?

----------


## vorn10

hope they will add more payment methods cuz cant pay with my visa electron with paypal  :Frown:

----------


## warheart209

One Major bug with this bot is if you are using more then 1 copy of diablo to multibot the copies where u dont have the cursor on the screen wont repair been that way since 1.25 there on 1.28 atm. So be prepared to babysit the bot.

----------


## thinkong

does this support all languages? or just the english client?

----------


## ChrisSch

nice ingame ui, how is that done?
drawing with direct x?

----------


## KuRIoS

> I am level 15 in act 1 quest 4 under the cathedral and thats what i have been botting its really slow takes hours to level and not much gold. How can i do what you are and leveling fast and getting a lot of gold? My bot never finishes that quest and always starts over in the cathedral. I am getting 2k gold per hour and takes hours to level. How can i make my bot sell stuff that i don't need. Please help


Would be awesome if you really read the thread  :Wink:  
I said that this bot is a grind bot.. It will grind on mobs in one area for your set time , log out and then start again.. so let's say that I have it set to run for 5 mins
Start bot -> go ingame -> Grind for 5 mins at desolate desert -> go to menu -> go ingame -> Grind for ~5 mins at desolate desert -> go to menu ....

----------


## raged99

> No way I can answer that hehe as I am not the dev. Most bots do not offer trial periods.


Hellbuddy Bot has a 30 days trial right now  :Smile:

----------


## visitor

> Hellbuddy Bot has a 30 days trial right now


Hellbuddy bot is not most bots then :P but I like the idea of trials  :Wink:  
However I am not touching anything from asia that might be from mimic devs after they protected their wowbot against another anticheat than warden :P yes I do not trust asian coders :P

----------


## j0achim

Nor does Hellbuddy offer any trial period. Its a open beta phase because its still under heavy development.

----------


## Kylah

I gotta say thanks for the OP for the review. I bought it after reading this and it really does work well. And considering retail just launched a few weeks ago, it's pretty stable. It's a little buggy at times with path-finding and Wizard skills definitely need to be worked on but overall it's netting me a lot of gold and rares while I sleep and I don't have to constantly worry that it's going to glitch out and kill me over and over again.

----------


## Romis

> No way I can answer that hehe as I am not the dev. Most bots do not offer trial periods.


I guess if people offer trial periods for programs it is easier for people to break security measures when they have all of the files and code on their harddrive, instead of spending $30 to get the same files and then trying to crack it.

----------


## KuRIoS

I bought some Gold find and +movement gear, now i am running at 105k / hr (not counting the AH sells)

----------


## critrocket

Apparently Wizards struggle a bit with the bot? Has this been panned out? Can any wizard users confirm :P

----------


## imdasandman

> Apparently Wizards struggle a bit with the bot? Has this been panned out? Can any wizard users confirm :P


Um.... My wiz is making 200k an hour. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Profyx

260k ish a hour with this bot currently.

----------


## critrocket

> 260k ish a hour with this bot currently.


What kind of stuff do you guys run for that amount, if you don't mind me asking.

----------


## eminence

How does the farming option work, you didn't go into it in your post? Can it be setup to open vases and chest that are randomly spawned in different spots directly from a waypoint?

----------


## jrazen

Hmm interesting.

Do you think this bot is worth it with the Honorbuddy team about to release "DemonBuddy" within the next few weeks? Opinions on their injection methods? Safe in the long run you think?

Oh, and how does this work now with the resume game change? Will it change quest to overwrite progress (effectively reseting the instance)?

----------


## reptyl

also wondering if its worth that much money (I think its a lot for a sort of unknown bot) with demonbuddy getting closer to release. It's really lacking functions like questing aswel :/

----------


## sakimi

https://www.virustotal.com/file/aeca...is/1338053679/

I'm a little skeptical after buying this, might get paypal to get my money back.

Edit: Opened a dispute via PayPal and requested a full refund. I don't trust this software, even if they might be false-positives. I'll wait for the buddyteam to release their bot.
Edit2: Full refund given (:

----------


## Distiny

they ARE false positives lol

----------


## krislicoque

> 260k ish a hour with this bot currently.


Care to explain what you're botting for this kind of gold?

----------


## jrazen

> https://www.virustotal.com/file/aeca...is/1338053679/
> 
> I'm a little skeptical after buying this, might get paypal to get my money back.
> 
> Edit: Opened a dispute via PayPal and requested a full refund. I don't trust this software, even if they might be false-positives. I'll wait for the buddyteam to release their bot.
> Edit2: Full refund given (:


The dev of the bot replied about this:




> Our software is protected with Themida to prevent reverse engineering and prevent others from stealing our work (which some have admitted they have already attempted or intended. Perhaps this is a complement.)
> 
> Since Themida also makes it more difficult for both a human and an anti-virus to analyze a file, the anti-virus will often deem the file suspicious or dangerous. This is not because of the contents, but because it cannot analyze the file.
> 
> If "Notepad" was protected with Themida, it too would be considered suspicious/dangerous.

----------


## InFlames

> One Major bug with this bot is if you are using more then 1 copy of diablo to multibot the copies where u dont have the cursor on the screen wont repair been that way since 1.25 there on 1.28 atm. So be prepared to babysit the bot.


Is it still like that? And if so, are they working on it (assuming that info is on the private forums)? 

And the instant leaving/crafting, doesn't Blizzard track that super easily?

Thanks.

----------


## schytte

Anyone else have problems right now? Seems like their site is down and can't get the bot running.

----------


## visitor

240k hr check monk section on their forum for tips

----------


## trunken2001

hi Kurios , the first nice review  :Wink: , i want to buy this bot, but first i want to know the meaning of 'attack traceable objects only' , it can attack to jars?.

I want that, but also, its okay, thats the questiong.

Thanks in advance for your time.

----------


## Profyx

Using Core of Arreat in chapter 3

----------


## bl4ck

@Profyx
What class?

----------


## reptyl

Anyone know anything about how they plan to handle Warden? At the moment it just seems fishy, as if they just want to get our money and /care as soon as warden turns up :/

thats how I feel at least, since I can't find any info on this shit.

edit: just found following statement: Please be advised we will not comment on matters concerning Warden. Our downloads are for educational purposes. 

This really just makes it feel even more risky and fishy :\

----------


## Profyx

Im playing Barbarian

----------


## trunken2001

> Anyone know anything about how they plan to handle Warden? At the moment it just seems fishy, as if they just want to get our money and /care as soon as warden turns up :/
> 
> thats how I feel at least, since I can't find any info on this shit.
> 
> edit: just found following statement: Please be advised we will not comment on matters concerning Warden. Our downloads are for educational purposes. 
> 
> This really just makes it feel even more risky and fishy :\




yeah man me 2, i dont trust so much :S

----------


## Nikentic

I am using this, really good! Around 3m per night atm! Recommended!

----------


## Whitelightningjp

> yeah man me 2, i dont trust so much :S


If you are going to bot, then you shouldn't be worried about the Warden, because 1, it is going to catch you, at some point, could be a week, could be hours, could be months, who knows. That is why if you are going to bot, you bot on a second account. My barb on my botting account has been botted since level 5, and is not 55, and has made over 6 million just leveling. He is starting to make roughly 180k an hour, at level 54, so it's gonna be awesome.

----------


## Hosteleria

website (and also the bot) are down.

----------


## KuRIoS

> hi Kurios , the first nice review , i want to buy this bot, but first i want to know the meaning of 'attack traceable objects only' , it can attack to jars?.
> 
> I want that, but also, its okay, thats the questiong.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.


Yes it does attack jars  :Smile:

----------


## cbrebel

> https://www.virustotal.com/file/aeca...is/1338053679/
> 
> I'm a little skeptical after buying this, might get paypal to get my money back.
> 
> Edit: Opened a dispute via PayPal and requested a full refund. I don't trust this software, even if they might be false-positives. I'll wait for the buddyteam to release their bot.
> Edit2: Full refund given (:


can someone say "obviously" you do not use many bots/exploits out there ....almost every exploit out there will pull this as virus/trojan....no way around that. i have been running this since day 1 a lvl 56 monk now, 46 wizard and 54 barb all from botting on my 2nd account my main account i have a lvl 45 witch doc that i played legit.. I have had zero problems until today when their site is down. My only question about this bot is. how long you think the lifetime subscription gonna last. they could make their $ now quick and as soon as warden drops they discontinue. but all in all 30$ is easily worth it when you can turn a easy profit from this in the short amount of time it takes. 

also slightly dissapointed that the wizard was glitched for a while and wouldnt work. but now my only complaint is that sometimes it continues to attack my templar helper after making new game. Other than that it works flawless for me

----------


## dark1463

i make around 200k per hour with the bot at 60 thats good in my eyes i have second account working its way up in the levels i just find mobs that are 1-2 levels higher then me and tell it to go nuts
i have doubled my 30$+60$ for second account with no problem

----------


## dark1463

its just not helping me alot right now because the website is down so the bot is down @[email protected]

----------


## 3t3rn4l

wtf bot is down ... come on...

----------


## latexii

Any ETA for sites & bot ? small issues or bigger problems ?

----------


## 3t3rn4l

I think the only reason why the bot is down is because it needs to log in to run ... anyone know a way around this? To spoof it?

This is because it was running fine all day / night until the power went out and I had to restart...

----------


## Hatschi88

Maybe injecting the dll manually but i guess it would be too easy since you can bypass the login which makes it leak able.

----------


## KuRIoS

Relax guys, he is not a machine and he is most likely trying to fix it  :Smile:  Go look for new farming spots or builds.. go play the ah a bit

----------


## dark1463

looking into dll injecting now

----------


## dark1463

well that is a big negtive on the dll injection

----------


## biinky

****  :Frown:  wish there was somewhere to see updates

----------


## leetspeaker

any eta? 10char

----------


## dark1463

ok i just got a email back from support

The site is currently down. We are looking to restore access as soon as possible. Sorry for the inconvenience.



I hope this helps,


-- Support

----------


## Hatschi88

Looking to restore access? So that means DDoS? Site problems? Doesn't sound like a typical site update.

----------


## biinky

Quick question while it's down: Can you use this bot efficiently while alt-tabbed? Or, what's the best way to go about it? Have it windowed and leave it on the screen?

I ask because it seems to go really slow/not at all when I'm alt-tabbed, maybe because my computer isn't using the necessary resources to keep D3 running smoothly in the background.

Any multiboxers out there care to comment?  :Smile:

----------


## molzofbrian

Either have to turn background settings up ( under options) to like 30+ fps or run windowed mode. Both together work like a charm

----------


## Rugiz

> Quick question while it's down: Can you use this bot efficiently while alt-tabbed? Or, what's the best way to go about it? Have it windowed and leave it on the screen?
> 
> I ask because it seems to go really slow/not at all when I'm alt-tabbed, maybe because my computer isn't using the necessary resources to keep D3 running smoothly in the background.
> 
> Any multiboxers out there care to comment?


havent tried this bot yet, i as i got my second d3 game today, but it MAY have a problem with low background fps, try change it up to around 30 in videosetting

----------


## dark1463

> Quick question while it's down: Can you use this bot efficiently while alt-tabbed? Or, what's the best way to go about it? Have it windowed and leave it on the screen?
> 
> I ask because it seems to go really slow/not at all when I'm alt-tabbed, maybe because my computer isn't using the necessary resources to keep D3 running smoothly in the background.
> 
> Any multiboxers out there care to comment?


yes it runs fine alt tabbed i would put it in windowed mode tho if i was you and turn background fps to max that is why it seems to run bad in background

----------


## dark1463

update 2 
We are working as fast as we can to restore access.



-- Webmaster

----------


## AtomX

I will just leave this here for you....




> *Some things to consider.*
> 
> NO questions or requests in this part of the forum
> *NO referral links - anywhere on OwnedCore*
> If you can't afford to lose your account, don't cheat!

----------


## dark1463

ok? atomX just like to spam?

----------


## VD90

He's just pointing out that kurios wrote up the rules where it says "no referral links," but his review has a referral link in it.

----------


## sakimi

> can someone say "obviously" you do not use many bots/exploits out there ....almost every exploit out there will pull this as virus/trojan....no way around that.


I've used many bots for a few different games/mmo's over the years, as well as hacks (aim hack, map hack etc) for those games and all of the ones I've continued to use have never given false-positives or positives. Any that have I've simply not used - which hasn't been an issue since I don't usually try anything from an unknown source.
Just because you choose to experiment with every HackerKid1234's ultraleethackprogram that you come across, does not give you the right to criticize someone else because they choose not to trust something from an unknown creator.
I purchased a product and was not satisfied with it, so I requested my money back and it was granted. End of the issue. My sole purpose for posting about it was to inform other people who were also unsure about the program, and to let people know that they can be refunded if they too feel like it was not worth their money.

Rant over  :Smile:

----------


## dark1463

yea the difference is he is the boss/admin he makes the rules he can break the rules i personally dont care i had the bot the day it was released so he did not get me with the referral

----------


## biinky

Can anyone comment on the bot's effectiveness while alt/tabbed or multiboxing?

----------


## Neretil

Hurry up guys. Here is a new costumer, just make it work again.

----------


## dark1463

> Can anyone comment on the bot's effectiveness while alt/tabbed or multiboxing?


works fine just make sure to turn max background fps up other wise you get 8 fps

----------


## warheart209

The bot uses the site to authenticate. We are working to restore access as soon as possible. It could be within the hour or it could be before the end of the day, we aren't sure. We are pulling all the strings to bring every thing back the moment we can. This was unexpected and is the result of a malicious DDoS attack extortion attempt. 

I hope this helps,

-- Support

The email i got seems they are going at him like they did Pirox with DDoS attack because they wouldn't pay them off.

----------


## demoniaco87

> Can anyone comment on the bot's effectiveness while alt/tabbed or multiboxing?


Works great for me at least, I have background FPS turned off so it's not limited though. Am able to play another game and watch a movie while it runs and it runs great.

----------


## Rage716

They are putting the site on cloudflair atm so I would think this is the last time that this would happen.

----------


## dark1463

> The bot uses the site to authenticate. We are working to restore access as soon as possible. It could be within the hour or it could be before the end of the day, we aren't sure. We are pulling all the strings to bring every thing back the moment we can. This was unexpected and is the result of a malicious DDoS attack extortion attempt. 
> 
> I hope this helps,
> 
> -- Support
> 
> The email i got seems they are going at him like they did Pirox with DDoS attack because they wouldn't pay them off.



tisk tisk script kiddys why not... email them back tell them to bounce the side off a few different ip's it will take care of that ddos problem

----------


## c1ox123

I have a question!

Is it possible to set it up for Aspect Farming in Inferno on Act4 + skipping Marius?
Or is that not possible yet?

----------


## spawnfestis

" Purchases are single-license only. As of May 28, Diablo III Immortal customers are permitted to associate each purchase with only one game account."

I'd rather it cost 10EUR/monthly than having to buy like 23082038 different licenses.
I guess it's their loss.

----------


## PBALLER325

much rather have 30 lifetime than in 3 months still have to pay yet would be nice to have a add a toon buttun for 10 bucks or so. anyways hope its up when i come back tonight so i can buy

----------


## megabbyte

This bot is expensive... 30€..

----------


## hoki

Wait he is tying each license to a specific account, if so that is moronic. I can understand only allowing 1 session at a time or something along those lines.

He might as well get as much money as he can before the honorbuddy people release there own bot.

BTW if it does only allow you to use with one specific battle.net account I will be doing a refund via paypal

----------


## Neretil

I just paid, went to the webpage to get the activation key and there is only a "There appears to be an error with the database." message.
Someone is raping them hard, or they just took my money and left  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitelightningjp

They are currently moving the site, and it will be back up, no worries.

----------


## molzofbrian

They have been getting DDos'ed all day long. Just wether it is some pissed off kid or Hellbuddy chinese peeps is the question... Unless tony is having some fun  :Wink:  ha

----------


## CuT

Someone Please post an update when the website is functioning again.

----------


## c1ox123

It is working most of the time. 

Right now for example it's up and working completly fine

----------


## KuRIoS

> Wait he is tying each license to a specific account, if so that is moronic. I can understand only allowing 1 session at a time or something along those lines.
> 
> He might as well get as much money as he can before the honorbuddy people release there own bot.
> 
> BTW if it does only allow you to use with one specific battle.net account I will be doing a refund via paypal


I actually believe that this is what he is trying to say, but I don't know.. as for you getting a refund, you did know this when you bought it, if you bought it before the change then it doesnt matter for you!

----------


## Nikentic

I love this bot, I don't regret buying it. Others should try it if you know how to set it up efficiently

----------


## Willy

> I love this bot, I don't regret buying it. Others should try it if you know how to set it up efficiently


You mean not regreting me buying it for you ?  :Wink:  I agree with Nikentic, great bot if you set it up efficiently!

----------


## mekanykl

Can anyone show up how to set it up properly ? can it do inferno runs ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Can anyone show up how to set it up properly ? can it do inferno runs ?


Just follow one of the guides in their forum  :Wink:  They are very nicely laid out and works wonders!

----------


## megabbyte

I dont understand, why this bot is so expensive, and dont have anyone trial to test.. hellbuddy have 30 days to testing.. and work perfect.. i want test immortal bot too.. but i cant because dont have trial and is so expensive to buy just to testing..

----------


## Neretil

Hellbudy is in open beta stage, thats why they let you test it  :Big Grin: 
And yes, its a litle bit expensive, but you get a nice maphack with it and lifetime support. You pay once and if you come back after 2 years, just download the fresh version and use it.

----------


## megabbyte

> Hellbudy is in open beta stage, thats why they let you test it 
> And yes, its a litle bit expensive, but you get a nice maphack with it and lifetime support. You pay once and if you come back after 2 years, just download the fresh version and use it.


Yes, undoubtedly it is useful .. but not forget that programmers honorbuddy are about to launch a version of them, and everyone knows how are the versions of it. and will not possibly be so expensive.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Yes, undoubtedly it is useful .. but not forget that programmers honorbuddy are about to launch a version of them, and everyone knows how are the versions of it. and will not possibly be so expensive.


It will be more expensive that 30 USD , naturally.. just like every other products of theirs..

----------


## megabbyte

> It will be more expensive that 30 USD , naturally.. just like every other products of theirs..


Sure, yes but you can not compare the type of products.. and, 30usd.. is not 30 euro. :|

----------


## KuRIoS

> Sure, yes but you can not compare the type of products.. and, 30usd.. is not 30 euro. :|


it WAS 30 USD originally.. and 30 euro is only 37 usd.. its not really a lot.

----------


## falyeyevd

This bot is well worth it. I'm making 6mil a day  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoki

The only issue that remains is the bot's creator stating that he will lock your license to one specific Diablo Account?

This is utter nonsense and scares the shit out of me, I would hope he could come on here and clear up this issue. If you want to lock it to one session or hardware lock it to a single computer I have no issue with that.

If he insists on locking it to a specific Diablo account how is he doing it?

----------


## vorn10

How looks loot system here? Cuz in hellbudy it is little "hard" for me. Looks like this:


```
U can set factor for each atribute, min and max value.
Values:
DexFactor: 1
VitaFactor: 1
IntFactor: 1
max value: 100


item has:
100 Vita
100 Dex
50 Int

Now how it works:

1 * 100 + 1 * 100 + 1 * 50 ==> 250
DexFactor * Dex + StrFactor * Str + IntFactor * Int == Item Value


250 > 100.

So the item will never be sold / disenchantet.
the operator between the factors is "+"

Each attribute gets multiplied by its corrosponding Factor.
After that "weighting" all the values are added.
And thats the item value.

If its too low, the bot wont even loot it.
If its in the middle, he will loot it and sell / disenchant it.
If its too high, the bot will loot it but not sell it.


Another Example:

Dex: 3
MagicFind: 200
max value 5


item has:
7% MF
10 Str


Now we apply the matrix:
3 * 0 + 200 * 0.07 + 0 * 10
DexFactor * Dex on item + MFFactor * MF on item + StrFactor * Str

The value of the item will be "14".
The only thing that gives the item any value will be MF, all other factors are 0.
And since 14 > 5
The item will be looted and never sold automatically.

Now in short how everyting works:
1. Take all item-stats
2. multiply stats by their factors in the table
3. add the multiplied stats together.
4. Check if item should be looted (> minimum value)
and later.. when in town...
5. check if item should be sold or we (< max value)
```

So looking for that imo have to do so much math to save diferent items, like want all items with: vita, IAS, dex/str/int. Factors are global so if i want items like 100vit and 100dex it will loot too items like 50vita, 50 dex, 50int, 50 str :S.

----------


## KuRIoS

> The only issue that remains is the bot's creator stating that he will lock your license to one specific Diablo Account?
> 
> This is utter nonsense and scares the shit out of me, I would hope he could come on here and clear up this issue. If you want to lock it to one session or hardware lock it to a single computer I have no issue with that.
> 
> If he insists on locking it to a specific Diablo account how is he doing it?


for future purchases... and no idea, ask him?!?

----------


## PBALLER325

I strongly disagree with the way hes chooseing to lock it to one diablo account . What if i get banned ....the main issue thats buggin me is that he will now have my battlenet email stored at least? What if he gets sued and has to release that database its happened before. This move is makeing me think about whether im buyin this or not

----------


## Nikentic

Yes, that change will make me change to another bot. I already use 3 different accounts.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

^ Good points Pballer325.

----------


## hoki

> for future purchases... and no idea, ask him?!?


It has been asked on the customers forum with no response. I really am enjoying this bot and I was just hoping to get some clarification from the creator.
Maybe seeing it being discussed here will make him answer it quicker.

----------


## tolan77

The whole locked to one bnet account really bummed me out at first. But a feature I've seen that isn't mentioned is you are able to change which bnet account its locked to once a month (the rest is pure speculation) and the admin seems nice so if you get banned and explain the situation I'm sure they might even let you change it more often

----------


## Roflmoa

guys hold off for now... warden was just patched in and is *ACTIVE!*

To the Buddy staff, Warden was implemented with this Diablo III patch and is acting different from WoW/SCII Warden!

D3 pulls IAT from Kernel32.dll - it goes from:

VirtualAlloc(LPVOID lpAddress, SIZE_T dwSize, DWORD flAllocationType, DWORD flProtect)

to other known Warden IATs... Virtual hashing, vtables, cache, etc...

----------


## jrazen

Bot works great for farming gold (haven't used it post-patch yet). However I will be switching to HB's bot when it comes out just because of their track record and great security against detection. There's too many question marks surrounding the security of immortal and VS won't comment on it.

----------


## KinkyxFlip

> guys hold off for now... warden was just patched in and is *ACTIVE!*
> 
> To the Buddy staff, Warden was implemented with this Diablo III patch and is acting different from WoW/SCII Warden!
> 
> D3 pulls IAT from Kernel32.dll - it goes from:
> 
> VirtualAlloc(LPVOID lpAddress, SIZE_T dwSize, DWORD flAllocationType, DWORD flProtect)
> 
> to other known Warden IATs... Virtual hashing, vtables, cache, etc...


Since warden has been patched in this is no longer safe to use?

----------


## yellowspark

What he said,id rather test something Apoc sent me than something using ingame UI and injection :/ (Hellbuddy)

----------


## rafarjj

> Apparently Wizards struggle a bit with the bot? Has this been panned out? Can any wizard users confirm :P


LOL my wizard 240% GF! I farming on azmodan map! 800k/h set 2 minute per map...

----------


## jrazen

> LOL my wizard 240% GF! I farming on azmodan map! 800k/h set 2 minute per map...


screenshot of this 800k/h with atleast 1 hour of running bot time (for GPH to level out)

----------


## alvesho12

anyone using vs immortal right now? their website even shut-downed ...

----------


## jamewiggle

Site got shutdown and also virtualsteroids account on youtube he remove his bot video too so far any one try contacting them VirtualSteroids - YouTube interesting seem like the Immortal bot is no work working guys

----------


## warheart209

> LOL my wizard 240% GF! I farming on azmodan map! 800k/h set 2 minute per map...


Coool story bro theres people with 220 GF 20% run speed with 25k dps wizards who can't even make half of that an hour....800k lol maybe if u had 220gf WHILE mowing down inferno mobs.

----------


## grayner

I also am curious to find out what happened to the website.

----------


## molzofbrian

it has been up and down all day... not sure if he is taking his money and running or just too much traffic. They have had site issues for a few days now... There were a bunch of links on General forum of Diablo 3 blizzard forums today so may just be traffic.

----------


## ziggar

Yeah i think they have been under a ddos attack for a while so should be working , i mean they released a update just yesterday so seems odd it would just vanish like that hehe.

----------


## KuRIoS

We get that it is down, UNLESS you have information on what is going on, dont post!

----------


## kwalti

It is back up again

----------


## biinky

^ not true, been refreshing every ~3 minutes and has not been up once. also is not currently up.

----------


## kwalti

ok, so a checked the general there, some might got ip bann.

try from phone or something. but there is a solution:
Some guy said it is working:

"
Not sure what happend but I fixed it doing this:

Step 1: Windows Key + R
Step 2: Type cmd
Step 3: type ipconfig /release
Step 4: Turn PC Off - Turn off Modem / Router for 5 minutes
Step 5: Turn PC On - check to see if it works.
Step 6: If your internet is unresponsive push Windows Key + R
Step 7: type cmd
Step 8: type ipconfig /renew

This solved my problem for both the website and the bot.

Stop posting this everywhere. 

"

----------


## biinky

site works from my phone. what the ****. guess im trying that method. must be something broken with their ddos protection and it's ip banning real users?

----------


## kwalti

probably, maybe you tried refreshing like every 30 sec and though you are doing ddos

----------


## Emtex

rofl unreachable on this comp QQ xD

----------


## warheart209

id ip flush but then i would lose my bots connection -.- rather just wait and hope it gets fixed idno sigh

----------


## PBALLER325

its a ip ban which is why some can get on probably a mix up with you and the ddosers . You can use a vpn or proxy to bypass till theres a fix

----------


## Findeh

This website is offline
No cached version is available

It's for 1 of my internets. Another one not even connecting to it (seems like ip ban) 
And what writes for you, guys?

----------


## KuRIoS

> This website is offline
> No cached version is available
> 
> It's for 1 of my internets. Another one not even connecting to it (seems like ip ban) 
> And what writes for you, guys?


Come on mate.. Just read the last 4 replies...
The site is down for some, stop posting that it is down for you or be banned  :Smile: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2270177 (Immortal Bot - brief review and short guide) maybe this can work for you, if not.. WAIT!

What worked for me (To access their site): https://www.privatetunnel.com/ and download OPENVPN , when all this is done, login to UNITED STATES - CHICAGO 
that worked for me  :Smile: 
IF that doesnt work - WAIT!

----------


## Emtex

just contact their support, i got an amazingly fast response and my access has been restored lol

----------


## ziggar

Working fine for me now without vpn etc.

----------


## dfk

wow just bought the bot works great thanks for the post

----------


## KuRIoS

If you like the bot and would like to donate me some gold then send me a pm... (haha I gotta try right?!?)

----------


## KuRIoS

Haha - you guys should give me some gold :P

----------


## Solam

Haha, you already win € with the refferal link ! xD MORE PROFIT ? ;P

----------


## dude47

Anyone gotten banned yet? Im debating on trying this bot.

----------


## ladygamer

Is this the best bot atm to buy vs that other one?  :Smile:

----------


## bmode206

This is a great bot. Currently getting 400k/hour in Inferno, with only 9k dps.

----------


## Attackspeeds

> This is a great bot. Currently getting 400k/hour in Inferno, with only 9k dps.


farming act 1 certain area, or what?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Haha, you already win € ! xD MORE PROFIT ? ;P


It was a joke :P I hope yours was too haha
anyways, 310k/hr here core of arreat backwards

----------


## krislicoque

> It was a joke :P I hope yours was too haha
> anyways, 310k/hr here core of arreat backwards


Can you elaborate on how you do this? Class/items/build etc. And route - thanks

----------


## Apolol

What do you thing worth it to buy this bot?
and anyone got banned since i can remember warden is online *buhuuu* ^,^

----------


## KuRIoS

> Can you elaborate on how you do this? Class/items/build etc. And route - thanks


Yea... But I changed to a new spot where I am getting 360k/hr at the moment + a 60 legendary and a few rares incl a blacksmithing plan.(after 2½ hours)
Class: Monk
Gold find: 190%
Pick up: 30
Movement speed: 25%
DPS: ~8200
HP: ~25000
Build: https://i.imgur.com/bTZAW.png
Place: Royal crypts - Inferno





> What do you thing worth it to buy this bot?
> and anyone got banned since i can remember warden is online *buhuuu* ^,^


Considering you can still sell gold for around 19USD per one million, and I currently get at least 360k/hr (on this first run) you should be able to do the math on how fast it can earn it self back  :Smile:

----------


## bobbykazuya

this bot work with diablo minimize? i try hellbuddy and i can minimize bot\diablo
if work with immortal too i buy this now  :Smile:

----------


## ro0k

What do you think would be the best character to run this bot ?

----------


## iFarmer

Is the bot license bound to an account or hardware ID?

If account, what happens if the account gets banned?

----------


## KuRIoS

> What do you think would be the best character to run this bot ?


Barbarians and Demonhunters seem good, but so do monks.. so I dont know - sorry




> this bot work with diablo minimize? i try hellbuddy and i can minimize bot\diablo
> if work with immortal too i buy this now


It works perfectly in the background - but I dont know if it will work minimized..

----------


## Willy

> Barbarians and Demonhunters seem good, but so do monks.. so I dont know - sorry
> 
> 
> It works perfectly in the background - but I dont know if it will work minimized..



Barbarian or monk! Demonhunter is great too but if you want the best go barb or monk! (Or like me, both!)

----------


## Willy

> Is the bot license bound to an account or hardware ID?
> 
> If account, what happens if the account gets banned?


If you bought it before may 28th its hardware bound, after that the bot is bound to your battle.net account.
You can re-bind it once a month tho, in case you get banned or trade acoount!

----------


## sketax

> _Q: What about warden?_
> A: If you can’t take the risk to lose an account, don’t bot – it IS that simple!


i know this but, is this bot save, with some anti warden features? hellbuddy is offline till friday, but after that they are "maybe" safe. whats with immortal?

----------


## KuRIoS

> i know this but, is this bot save, with some anti warden features? hellbuddy is offline till friday, but after that they are "maybe" safe. whats with immortal?


No idea, but I doubt it!

----------


## KuRIoS

To those that asked for my ini file


```
[settings]

; ===== Automatic login settings =====

; set this for automatic game launching and running multiple instances of the game!
; this should point to the .exe file, for example D3Path=C:\Diablo Folder\Diablo III.exe
; if you use this feature, the game will launch automatically when you run this program
; if you use this feature, you must ALWAYS launch diablo III via this program (or risk crashing)!
; make sure ALL of your data files are completely up to date before using this feature!
D3Path=

; use this to avoid entering your password everytime you run the hack
VSUsername=
VSPassword=

; not necessary unless you have more than one activation on a single VS account
VSAccessCode=

; if you use this, Diablo 3 will log you in automatically when you launch the game
AutoLoginD3Username=
AutoLoginD3Password=

; if you want D3 to automatically login, set this to 1, if not, set to 0
AutoLogin=1

; how often do you want to retry logging in (in seconds)
AutoLogin_Throttle=30

; ==========


; ===== Key settings =====

; key settings
; keys are: A-Z, 0-9, NUMPAD0-NUMPAD9, INSERT, DELETE, HOME, END, etc., etc.
; mouse buttons are: LBUTTON, MBUTTON, RBUTTON, MOUSE4, MOUSE5
ToggleMaphackSettingsMenuKey=INSERT
ToggleBotSettingsMenuKey=DELETE
ToggleBotKey=F3
DisplayHUDKey=
AutoPickItKey=F1
FullLightingKey=F2
MinimapESPKey=
ReloadConfigKey=
ManualPickItKey=MOUSE5
InstantLeaveGameKey=BREAK

; ==========


; ===== Default settings for options that can be toggled with keys above =====

HUD_ShowName=0
HUD_ShowFPS=1
HUD_ShowStatus=1
HUD_ShowMonsters=1
HUD_ShowItems=1
HUD_ShowStats=1
HUD_ShowOther=0

; 0=None, 1=Monsters, 2=Monsters+Other
MinimapESP=1

; 0=None, 1=50% lighting, 2=100% lighting
FullLighting=0

; 0=Off, 1=On
AutoPickIt=1

; ==========


; ===== Simple settings =====

; for testing, don't set to 1 unless you want the bot to run on game launch
EnableBot=1

; not sure why you wouldn't want this
; NOTE: if you reload the config while the hack is running, this setting won't change
EnableMaphack=0

; set to 0 if you don't want the hack to play sounds
EnableSounds=0

; set to 1 to automatically cancel cinematics/sequences
AutoCancelSequences=0

; set to 0 if you don't want the hack to write anything to your chat window
WriteToChat=0

; the color that you want full lighting to appear as
; RRGGBBAA format, for example: ffff00ff = 255 red, 255 green, 0 blue, 255 alpha, makes lighting very yellow
FullLighting1_RGBA=ffffffff
FullLighting1_Intensity=0.500000
FullLighting2_RGBA=ffffffff
FullLighting2_Intensity=1.000000

; ==========


; ===== Bail on Low Health settings =====

; quickly leave the game if health drops below a certain amount? set to 0 to turn off
BailOnLowHealth=1

; note: percentages are in decimal format, so 0.1 = 10%
BailOnLowHealthPercent=0.100000

; ==========


; ===== HUD settings =====

; how far the HUD is from the left side of the screen
HUD_x=104
; how far the HUD is from the top of the screen
HUD_y=184

; HUD appearance
HUD_TextFontName=Arial
HUD_TextFontSize=12
HUD_TextFontBold=1

HUD_HPFontName=Arial
HUD_HPFontSize=12
HUD_HPFontBold=1

; no need to change these
HUD_HeaderColor=ffffffff
HUD_LinePadding=0.500000

; ==========


; ===== PickIt settings =====

; item qualities: 0=inferior, 1=normal, 2=superior, 3=magic, 6=rare, 9=set, legendary
PickIt_MinimumItemQuality=8
PickIt_MinimumSocketableItemQuality=8

PickIt_PickGold=1
PickIt_PickPotions=0
PickIt_PickGems=1
PickIt_PickHealthGlobes=1
PickIt_PickAllJewelry=0
PickIt_MaxDistance=50
PickIt_NoPickWhilePressingShift=1
PickIt_NoPickWhilePressingMouse=1
PickIt_NoPickWhileMonsterCloserThan=40
PickIt_NoPickWhileMoving=0

; ==========


; ===== Bot settings =====

; how far away to decide to attack a monster
Bot_MaxAttackRange=45

; how far ahead should the bot analyze
Bot_NavigationLookAheadRange=150

; how often (in minutes) to leave games and create new ones, set to zero to turn off 
Bot_LeaveGameTimer=1
SalvageIt_MaximumItemQuality=7
SalvageIt_MinimumItemQuality=3
SalvageIt_SalvageAllJewelry=0
Bot_MaximumMaintenanceTime=1
Bot_RepairAtGameEnd=0
Bot_SalvageAtGameEnd=0
Bot_NavigationMemorySize=200
Bot_NavigationPrecision=10
Bot_MaxAttackHeightRange=12

; ===== Other Settings ======
NoMoveImpairment=0
NoCollision=0
RenderWireframe=0
RenderMovement=0
Bot_SellThoroughly=0
Bot_SellInsteadOfSalvage=1
Bot_AdvancedNavigationMaxPOs=200
Bot_AdvancedNavigationUsePODistanceBias=20
Bot_AdvancedNavigationUsePODistance=20
Bot_AdvancedNavigationPODistance=20
Bot_AdvancedNavigationPOSpread=20
Bot_AdvancedNavigationPORetention=20
Bot_AdvancedNavigationDirections=32
Bot_AdvancedNavigationTweak3=0
Bot_AdvancedNavigationTweak2=0
Bot_AdvancedNavigationTweak1=0
Bot_NavigationAvoidHazardsHealthPercent=0.800000
Bot_NavigationAvoidHazards=1
Bot_NavigationUseNPCs=0
Bot_NavigationUsePortalsOnce=0
Bot_NavigationUsePortalsDelay=60
Bot_NavigationUsePortals=0
Bot_StartAtWaypointNumber=-1
Bot_SkillOption_LowHealthPercent=0.300000
Bot_SkillSlot4_Usage=7
Bot_SkillSlot3_Usage=5
Bot_SkillSlot2_Usage=5
Bot_SkillSlot1_Usage=1
Bot_AttackTraceableOnly=1
Bot_MaxSustainAttackRange=60
Bot_UsePotionHealthPercent=0.200000
Bot_SafePickItDistance=20
Bot_ShutdownGameEntirelyTimer=0
Bot_LeaveGameTimerVariability=0.050000
NoBackground=0
PickIt_PickTraceableOnly=1
PickIt_PickHealthGlobeHealthPercent=0.550000
AutoCancelConversations=0

;
```

----------


## warheart209

> i know this but, is this bot save, with some anti warden features? hellbuddy is offline till friday, but after that they are "maybe" safe. whats with immortal?


No bot is safe and Considering immortal is an Injection bot its really not gonna be "safe".

----------


## KuRIoS

Please note that I have disabled minimap and a bit more in my INI file

----------


## megabbyte

How can i disable sound when have elites?

----------


## KuRIoS

> How can i disable sound when have elites?


Open your INI file 



```
; set to 0 if you don't want the hack to play sounds 
EnableSounds=0
```

----------


## trunken2001

Kurius, can i ask you something?, i gave inmortal 2 a second chance :P, when i try to open inmortal.exe, it satys dll nto found, i tried almost everithing, asked in forums, but nobody knows/answer

do you know something about this error?, thanks in advance  :Wink:

----------


## KuRIoS

are you sure that your files are called EXACTLY THE SAME
like 
kur.dll
kur.exe
kur.ini 
??

----------


## trunken2001

yeah man, they are called Skype.exe Skype.ini, Skype.dll ( also i tried with no uppercase)

dunno whats happening , i am getting a bit crazy, if i cant fix it, i ll email to support, if they knwo somethign about this, i tried to low the provolegies to UAC (in windows browser), i have not antivirus, i use VMware, i tried too in my main pc . , i installed it some times too, thats strange

----------


## KuRIoS

> yeah man, they are called Skype.exe Skype.ini, Skype.dll ( also i tried with no uppercase)
> 
> dunno whats happening , i am getting a bit crazy, if i cant fix it, i ll email to support, if they knwo somethign about this, i tried to low the provolegies to UAC (in windows browser), i have not antivirus, i use VMware, i tried too in my main pc . , i installed it some times too, thats strange


sry man, no idea

----------


## megabbyte

> Open your INI file 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ; set to 0 if you don't want the hack to play sounds 
> EnableSounds=0
> ```


Tks for answer again.  :Smile:  I want to see if it now does repair .. I think it's every 30 games that makes .. have some way to verify this? How many games have gone for example ..

----------


## trunken2001

okey, thansk you anyway  :Smile: , i ll email then, i think is problems, somethign with my windows, or something, dunno, thanks anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Vexicity

edited: site works now in chrome but not firefox. odd

----------


## labatymo

just paid for the bot and the sites down :S

----------


## Sch

Yeah, the site is down very often. Seems that it's getting DDOS'd a lot.

But I have to say, when it runs, it runs. Been running multible 8 hour sessions, and not a single interuption.

Edit: It's up again

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

I have been running this bot for nearly 3 days solid (Minus any downtime the servers or my system had). Works well. I'm getting 400k Gold/Hr with item stats of 257% GF, 42 Pickup and 8% Movement Speed.
I would estimate that I have made ~15mil. No idea cause I bought a load of items off the AH with it all lol.

----------


## Tier539

I'm interested in the bot due to all the good reviews, but how's its protection against warden? Is there any at all?

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

Basically the owner said he would not comment on Warden due to the fact the bot is for "educational purposes" only. There is a guy on their forums looking to Warden and he seems to know what he's talking about. At the moment tho, I'm running the bot nearly 24/7 and have no problems.
If you're not willing to risk the ban, don't bot. *Ever*. There will *NEVER* be a bot that is 100% safe.

----------


## Tier539

> Basically the owner said he would not comment on Warden due to the fact the bot is for "educational purposes" only. There is a guy on their forums looking to Warden and he seems to know what he's talking about. At the moment tho, I'm running the bot nearly 24/7 and have no problems.
> If you're not willing to risk the ban, don't bot. *Ever*. There will *NEVER* be a bot that is 100% safe.


Well obviously I know that it wont every be completely safe, but at the same time I dont want to use something that is completely unsafe. I was just wondering if they actually had any sort of protection in the bot since the rumors of warden being active in D3 have just surfaced a few days ago.

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

Again, the owner wont comment so I guess its just a case of risk. Their forums are pretty active and when a patch comes out, theres a few guinea pigs that test it, I've been one at some point lol.

----------


## biinky

> Well obviously I know that it wont every be completely safe, but at the same time I dont want to use something that is completely unsafe. I was just wondering if they actually had any sort of protection in the bot since the rumors of warden being active in D3 have just surfaced a few days ago.


You'd think it'd be in his best interest to have some protection, but it might not be worthwhile considering its probably quite hard to avoid warden detection.

He 100% refuses to talk about warden, including in 1 on 1 conversations. It could be that he's doing it for legal reasons, or it could be that he really doesn't offer in-depth protection. There are very basic measures made to avoid detection, but considering it's a DLL injection and a pretty hefty bot: I have no doubt in my mind that this bot will be detected when warden pops off and there will be a banwave, and you'd be silly to believe otherwise. When that banwave hits is the real question.

----------


## Defonic

> It was a joke :P I hope yours was too haha
> anyways, 310k/hr here core of arreat backwards


310k an hr in inferno im guessing?

----------


## dlr5668

nope, just nightmare (1min - full clear run)

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

1min a run on Arreat Core and i was getting this:

----------


## derek0o0

I am thinking to buy this bot
Does this bot works in all server?
And does lag (graphic lag and network lag) affect the run ?
My pc is not that pro and most of the time get fps like 5-20  :Frown:

----------


## KuRIoS

> I am thinking to buy this bot
> Does this bot works in all server?
> And does lag (graphic lag and network lag) affect the run ?
> My pc is not that pro and most of the time get fps like 5-20


I dont know if it works on asian servers since they are apparently running another version of D3
Lag may have an influence on the bot and the gph, but I am unable to say. Same goes with your pc, but I am guessing it would decrease your GPH a bit!

----------


## iFarmer

I'm hesitant to buy this bot because of how irresponsible the bot developers seem.

They refrain from taking any responsibility, telling their users that the bot is primarily for educational purposes. This is understandable but they go on to say that they don't care for Warden at all because they don't intend for us to even use the BOT for BOTTING PURPOSES.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I'm hesitant to buy this bot because of how irresponsible the bot developers seem.
> 
> They refrain from taking any responsibility, telling their users that the bot is primarily for educational purposes. This is understandable but they go on to say that they don't care for Warden at all because they don't intend for us to even use the BOT for BOTTING PURPOSES.


Then don't. I don't think that any bot developer will go into details with warden, plus if you go into details then you are asking for a sue, better to just say that you wont talk about it.

----------


## Malaki2030

Yes but its hurting them. I'm really really excited to get a bot for D3. I'm willing to dish out $30 for it right now, but I'm incredibly worried that this is just a money grab before the first D3 banwave that clears out this bots entire user base because its completely unprotected. 

My strongest hunch is that the first ban wave will come the night before RMAH is released to try to get rid of some of the accounts massing up gold in anticipation. i'd hate to buy this, maybe make a few million, then get banned.

And if they wait to long to say anything about it, Demonbuddy will be out and I'm making a straight beeline for that for sure, since I've been using Honorbuddy for years with out issue.


Also the wording on their site is very very telling. Def makes it seem like its completely unsafe. If you go to buy it it says "VirtualSteroids.com and its owners do not condone the use of our programs during live multiplayer game play and provide the software as-is for educational purposes only. Any violation of Diablo III terms of use or agreements is strictly prohibited. Do you agree?"

So basically what I'm reading here is they don't condone the violation of D3's terms of use or agreements. If they had warden protection THEY would be violating the terms of use themselves. Sigh, very sketchy.

----------


## iFarmer

> Yes but its hurting them. I'm really really excited to get a bot for D3. I'm willing to dish out $30 for it right now, but I'm incredibly worried that this is just a money grab before the first D3 banwave that clears out this bots entire user base because its completely unprotected.


That's exactly what it sounds like. I was a massive gold farmer and I'm prepared to get banned. However, I'm not willing to pay for a doomed-to-fail product that turns out to be just a money grab.

Could you link me to where I could read more about DemonBuddy? I am a huge fan of HonorBuddy, owning 4 Lifetime licenses of it.

----------


## ciano1

> That's exactly what it sounds like. I was a massive gold farmer and I'm prepared to get banned. However, I'm not willing to pay for a doomed-to-fail product that turns out to be just a money grab.
> 
> Could you link me to where I could read more about DemonBuddy? I am a huge fan of HonorBuddy, owning 4 Lifetime licenses of it.


You can find out about demonbuddy on this thread: Buddy Team developing 3rd party tool for Diablo III
They announced that it will be released mid this month

----------


## PCharlesAA

Websites down. Just had 4 accounts banned. 

Gg blizz.

Edit: for exploitation of the economy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## biinky

> Websites down. Just had 4 accounts banned. 
> 
> Gg blizz.
> 
> Edit: for exploitation of the economy. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you selling gold? Just botting? Any other info? People on your friendslist/recently played who might have reported you? All 4 accounts botting?

----------


## Leanno

Hiho everybody, I bought this bot, and he work perfect, but i have one question:

1) I dont need bot to logout, i just want to leave game and start next, my bot logout account. What i need to do?

----------


## schytte

I'm not banned yet. 

The bot's website is often down, it's been ddosed a lot.

----------


## Leanno

Blinky, please proof.

----------


## biinky

> Blinky, please proof.


I'm not the one who posted it.
The site is back up.

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

I havn't been banned at all and I've been botting for AGES. Still working, still running, still earning 400k+ gold/hr.

----------


## Ziddy

> Yes but its hurting them. I'm really really excited to get a bot for D3. I'm willing to dish out $30 for it right now, but I'm incredibly worried that this is just a money grab before the first D3 banwave that clears out this bots entire user base because its completely unprotected. 
> 
> My strongest hunch is that the first ban wave will come the night before RMAH is released to try to get rid of some of the accounts massing up gold in anticipation. i'd hate to buy this, maybe make a few million, then get banned.
> 
> And if they wait to long to say anything about it, Demonbuddy will be out and I'm making a straight beeline for that for sure, since I've been using Honorbuddy for years with out issue.
> 
> 
> Also the wording on their site is very very telling. Def makes it seem like its completely unsafe. If you go to buy it it says "VirtualSteroids.com and its owners do not condone the use of our programs during live multiplayer game play and provide the software as-is for educational purposes only. Any violation of Diablo III terms of use or agreements is strictly prohibited. Do you agree?"
> 
> So basically what I'm reading here is they don't condone the violation of D3's terms of use or agreements. If they had warden protection THEY would be violating the terms of use themselves. Sigh, very sketchy.


You have to understand that places like D3TNT and if you remember MMOGlider got sued and got sent C&D because of the influx of information to circumvent Blizzard's security (Warden). If you're going to rob a bank, you don't let everyone know the plans on how you're doing it.

----------


## PCharlesAA

> Were you selling gold? Just botting? Any other info? People on your friendslist/recently played who might have reported you? All 4 accounts botting?


Botting selling gold 24/7. 
My friend was also just banned with the generic exploitation of the economy email. Bit he wasn't selling any gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunarious

I hear the hammer whooshing downward for the banwave. But really the real storm I feel will be with RMAH when it goes live. Then we will see who is still remaining.

----------


## Malaki2030

> I hear the hammer whooshing downward for the banwave. But really the real storm I feel will be with RMAH when it goes live. Then we will see who is still remaining.


Yep, this is my best guess. Day or two before RMAH becomes active (for real this time) I suspect to find my account banned. Hopefully it wont effect anything else since its on my main battle.net account, but I''ve already payed for another copy of wow and this bot thanks to selling gold, so whatever.

Another red flag, they've halted sales now. Their forums also just went down (although this may not actually mean anything). I suspect they're pulling out.

I got the bot under 24 hours ago, I'm getting a refund if we dont get an update or if we learn that the bot will no longer get updated or have no protection at all.

----------


## jamesholt

Down and sales stopped.

Blizzard coming down on them or they do not want to sell a product that can't bypass warden?

----------


## watercooled

> Down and sales stopped.
> 
> Blizzard coming down on them or they do not want to sell a product that can't bypass warden?


Are you full of shit or is the site just down fro DDOS?

----------


## lostsk8r

> Are you full of shit or is the site just down fro DDOS?


on their website it says




> Sales of Immortal are unavailable at this time. Thank you all for your support. You may be happy to learn we are in the process of donating certain proceeds to various gaming related charities and charities for the less fortunate. More details on these charities to come. Please post your favorite charities on the forums so we may review them as well.

----------


## trunken2001

they stopped selling, ye

----------


## megabbyte

Anyone knows anything About forum offline?

----------


## KuRIoS

cleaned up this thread a bit.. No flaming is accepted or inappropriate language
And from what I can see, they are still selling!

----------


## LastDance

Anybody using WD on this bot? How much do you make per hour?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pjjr0t

----------


## Willy

> Anybody using WD on this bot? How much do you make per hour?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pjjr0t


I am, its decent. Im able to get around 220-230k/h with my bad gear (7k damage)
38+ pickup radius, 190% GF and 21% Movement speed

----------


## warheart209

What happened when he took the sales offline is this. As of May 28th all Purchases of the bot are Lifetime and u can bot on as many Diablo Copies as your 1 Computer can Handle. After May 28th For Each copy of Diablo you need a 30 dollar License from what i been reading on the Forum.

----------


## iFarmer

> You can find out about demonbuddy on this thread: Buddy Team developing 3rd party tool for Diablo III
> They announced that it will be released mid this month


Awesome. Did they announce a price?

----------


## LastDance

Wow you botting on your main account?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ujfef1

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

I'm botting on an account. If it get banned I'll just get another lol.

----------


## Romis

What does the pling sound signify?

----------


## biinky

edit: nevermind

----------


## visitor

> What does the pling sound signify?


elite mobs

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

> What does the pling sound signify?


Easily turned off in the options as well, in case it gets annoying.

----------


## Romis

> Easily turned off in the options as well, in case it gets annoying.


I just deleted the file.

----------


## megabbyte

Are u there Kurios?

Forum offline.. when launch bot i got that error..

----------


## Mikra08

Its back up now, if its ever down like that, just try a few mins later

----------


## m2e

Yep, their site seems to go down quite often but it's not too big of a deal IMO.

----------


## Hosteleria

Other bot websites doing DDOS attacks ^^

----------


## shadowfax1

This is most likely a stupid question. But when you get an account banned, is that just the character you are using, or is it the login/pass you use for battlenet, so that you lose access to all games purchased on that account.

----------


## m2e

I believe they just ban the game you violated TOS on. So if you botted for D3 and get banned, you won't lose access to WoW/SC2.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I believe they just ban the game you violated TOS on. So if you botted for D3 and get banned, you won't lose access to WoW/SC2.


We dont know how they will ban when it comes to D3, but if we look at their history, they banned only the game account and not the battlenet.

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

Getting 700k+ an hour using this bot  :Smile:

----------


## evanleeuwen

> Getting 700k+ an hour using this bot



where and how?.. please share  :Smile:

----------


## Ch33perl33per

I'm interested in this bot but if i'm gonna pay almost $40 I need some info on whether anything is in place to avoid detection or not. Because if were just waiting for Bliz to turn Warden on then forget it. And from what it looks like this bot uses injection so Warden will catch this one with it's eyes closed. Is this bot detectable?

----------


## m2e

> I'm interested in this bot but if i'm gonna pay almost $40 I need some info on whether anything is in place to avoid detection or not. Because if were just waiting for Bliz to turn Warden on then forget it. And from what it looks like this bot uses injection so Warden will catch this one with it's eyes closed. Is this bot detectable?


All bots at the moment are using injection (not including those terrible AutoIt macros).

As far as protection goes, ill keep it simple... *No one EXCEPT the developers of Immortal Bot know about their current Warden protection status.* If someone comes in here or any thread and tells you "No, they don't have Warden protection" or "Yes, they have warden protection" tell them to go fly a kite because they don't know what the hell they're talking about (unless they're from the Immortal Bot development team). So again, one knows for a fact what they're doing as far as Warden goes and they refuse to discuss it for their own protection and personal reason(s).

If you're worried about getting banned or cannot afford to buy this bot or a new copy of Diablo 3, then botting is NOT for you. As a botter you should be expecting to get banned. It's not about IF you're going to get banned, its WHEN you're going to get banned. If you cannot accept this then I urge you and others who feel the same way to avoid botting at all costs.

----------


## m2e

Also why is there a referral link in the first post if they're not allowed on Ownedcore? Is it because hes a moderator? -_-...

----------


## Remus3

Because he the admin, and has the sole right to do so?? We don't allow general members to use referals because then it just becomes spam. It's been tried.

----------


## m2e

> Because he the admin, and has the sole right to do so?? We don't allow general members to use referals because then it just becomes spam. It's been tried.


Pretty lame double-standard but whatever I guess.. Would still be nice for him to give people a heads up that they're clicking a referral link though.

----------


## Ziddy

Yeah. People need to realize that if you don't want to risk getting banned, don't bot. If you're THAT scared... bot enough gold to trade for another D3 cd-key in the B/S/T. -.- 1-60 takes like 6 hours now anyway.

----------


## molzofbrian

No one knows- hurts them to say (lawsuit) I've been running 4 accs for 2 weeks on it and already made my money back +$200ish. So go for it. Only like 1 ban even possible I've seen on ye forums.

----------


## dlr5668

670k/h for 9h

----------


## andr3w_91

how can i pop up a lil info mini page , it's supposed to show me gold earned since bot started and ofc other things .

and btw when i press delete/insert nothing hapens , any ideea why ?

----------


## PBALLER325

> how can i pop up a lil info mini page , it's supposed to show me gold earned since bot started and ofc other things .
> 
> and btw when i press delete/insert nothing hapens , any ideea why ?


its in your hud settings

----------


## ironman2284

Hey guys -- new to computers in general, so please don't flame.

I bought a D3 digital copy. I have gotten a DH to 60 (using the Act 3 meteor method -- thanks!). I am interested in botting, but I do not want to get my main account banned.

Can I:
- Buy a retail copy and install it as a sort-of D3-2 on my computer, creating a new battle.net account to associate with it?
- Run both my main account (digital) and new account (retail) in two different windows and power level the new account to 60?
- Purchase Immortal Bot and run it through the new retail account, getting that account banned if caught, leaving my main account (unaffiliiated with Immortal Bot, but still run on the same PC) intact?
- Transfer botted proceeds from the new (botting) account to the main (digital) account, without it being "tracked" that the gold came from my botting/eventually-banned account?

Thanks for the help...

----------


## PBALLER325

> Hey guys -- new to computers in general, so please don't flame.
> 
> I bought a D3 digital copy. I have gotten a DH to 60 (using the Act 3 meteor method -- thanks!). I am interested in botting, but I do not want to get my main account banned.
> 
> Can I:
> - Buy a retail copy and install it as a sort-of D3-2 on my computer, creating a new battle.net account to associate with it?
> - Run both my main account (digital) and new account (retail) in two different windows and power level the new account to 60?
> - Purchase Immortal Bot and run it through the new retail account, getting that account banned if caught, leaving my main account (unaffiliiated with Immortal Bot, but still run on the same PC) intact?
> - Transfer botted proceeds from the new (botting) account to the main (digital) account, without it being "tracked" that the gold came from my botting/eventually-banned account?
> ...


1. You could just make a new install of d3 whether retail or digital it doesnt matter
2. You could but it kinda cross contaiments the other one (if useing cheats)
3. as long as you dont use the software on your main you SHOULD BE GOOD
4. cant really answer in low quantitys im sure but everything has its limits

----------


## Lolzilla

> 670k/h for 9h


Does the bot come with this vase farming built in? 

Act 1 vase farming is how i've been making all my money legit so far

----------


## m2e

Nice GPH.

I can't seem to get above the low 300's (like 300-320k/hour). I tried the profile listed on the VS forums for monks but I wasn't really feeling it.

----------


## ironman2284

> 1. You could just make a new install of d3 whether retail or digital it doesnt matter
> 2. You could but it kinda cross contaiments the other one (if useing cheats)
> 3. as long as you dont use the software on your main you SHOULD BE GOOD
> 4. cant really answer in low quantitys im sure but everything has its limits


Thanks -- has anyone installed 2 digital copies on their computer and ran them both successfully? If so, is there a tutorial? Thanks

----------


## inj

> Thanks -- has anyone installed 2 digital copies on their computer and ran them both successfully? If so, is there a tutorial? Thanks


For me I just made a copy of my original install folder and point my immortal bot to open that one. And I can run 2 copies at once since right now I bot with 2 characters and play my main at the same time.

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> For me I just made a copy of my original install folder and point my immortal bot to open that one. And I can run 2 copies at once since right now I bot with 2 characters and play my main at the same time.


Can you run with mutiple chars from the SAME account?

----------


## Panpadillo

dunno website does not open for me lol

----------


## KuRIoS

> dunno website does not open for me lol


opens fine again!

----------


## andr3w_91

anyone knows if you can change the account you have the license for ?

----------


## Goldenstein Inc.

Guys, I have one question. When I purchase one copy of this bot, can I run multiple accounts with it or just one at time? Thanks for answering, this is my last doubt before buying/not buying this bot...

----------


## KuRIoS

> Guys, I have one question. When I purchase one copy of this bot, can I run multiple accounts with it or just one at time? Thanks for answering, this is my last doubt before buying/not buying this bot...


one account per license

----------


## Goldenstein Inc.

Nonsense...

----------


## 0wn3d

Any ashes act1 farm config tutorial for bot?

----------


## slayy

How is doing this bot to collect gold? The Bot HellBuddy collect 250 / h I wonder if this bot I can gather, and is it worth it to spend 30E my character is a shaman

----------


## m2e

> How is doing this bot to collect gold? The Bot HellBuddy collect 250 / h I wonder if this bot I can gather, and is it worth it to spend 30E my character is a shaman


Didn't know Diablo 3 had a shaman class. Guess ive been playing the wrong game. Anyway, im currently pulling 360k GPH with my monk and thats with a less than optimal gear setup (no real pickup raidus gear) and it's more than enough for me. If you want to optimize your character and go into great detail with it, you can make anywhere from 300-500k GPH easily.

----------


## m2e

One account per license and you're able to change the account its tied to once every month. You can circumvent the account its tied to by simply changing your battle.net email and using the email its tied to on different account(s) if you want to change it up or have already used your monthly change.

----------


## iAmLegendary

> Didn't know Diablo 3 had a shaman class. Guess ive been playing the wrong game. Anyway, im currently pulling 360k GPH with my monk and thats with a less than optimal gear setup (no real pickup raidus gear) and it's more than enough for me. If you want to optimize your character and go into great detail with it, you can make anywhere from 300-500k GPH easily.


LOL. This made me laugh so hard

----------


## KuRIoS

started a DH, try to see how it will do

----------


## br12bl12

Diablo 3 Immortal Bot | Farming and Leveling Tool

Is this the bot that I would need to buy if I want to run the Immortal DH royal crypts ashe bot?

----------


## Remus3

yes br12bl12

----------


## byobodybag

Is this affected by patches, etc or this is updated frequently? Just saw 1.02b coming in after the maintenance..

----------


## mindtrapper

> One account per license and you're able to change the account its tied to once every month. You can circumvent the account its tied to by simply changing your battle.net email and using the email its tied to on different account(s) if you want to change it up or have already used your monthly change.


So no problems if you get banned and want to use another account with one license then?

----------


## KuRIoS

> So no problems if you get banned and want to use another account with one license then?


yes  :Smile:

----------


## Mumulica

So, do i have to start another specific character to farm with this bot or i can do it with my 60 DH ? 

Do i have to buy GF gear and how much do i need to have minimum to get something good out of it ?

How many scenarios are working atm ? (ashes, pure farm, etc)

Its working with all the classes? 

Will the bot be live today ? Im planning to buy it when its live and confirmed to work

Thank you K  :Smile:

----------


## danlol

Does this work with Macs?

----------


## Jojojoho

> So, do i have to start another specific character to farm with this bot or i can do it with my 60 DH ? 
> 
> Do i have to buy GF gear and how much do i need to have minimum to get something good out of it ?
> 
> How many scenarios are working atm ? (ashes, pure farm, etc)
> 
> Its working with all the classes? 
> 
> Will the bot be live today ? Im planning to buy it when its live and confirmed to work
> ...


i payed 2,5mio for gear and got a bit over 600k/h out of it, if 500 is enough for you you can get it pretty cheap

----------


## danlol

So does this work for Macs? Anybody know?

----------


## botimo

cant buy the bot. ist it offline guys?

----------


## auboy

Quick question, Interested in the bot but I want to know some answers first.

So this bot, once you get it, it already has built-in routes for you? Basically you just pick your character and pick one of the pre-made routes and press start and it runs?

Of course, GPH will depends on gears, but in terms of bot running, do we need to create our own path to make it run like (Hellbuddy) or is there pre-made popular routes already.

Thanks

----------


## dlr5668

Bot can auto plan a path with user set markers. There are many config files in private forum (record gph was 900).

----------


## dlr5668

500k for gear is enough for ~550 gph (barb, us softcore, 1day ago)

----------


## auboy

> Bot can auto plan a path with user set markers. There are many config files in private forum (record gph was 900).


So does that mean, say for Royal Crypts, we only need to set up the walk path for the character by choosing markers, like setting a path, and the rest (breaking the jars, picking up, create game, leaving game) will all be done automatically?

I assume this is same with each class?

----------


## Shayden85

Ofcorse thier website is broken when i want to buy it >.< What a nice start...

----------


## auboy

I heard Royal Crypts has been nerfed...huge decrease in GPH, any confirmation?

----------


## grobusto

Confirmation here! Under 500 gph.

----------


## Disorted

Just wanted to thank the admin for telling the forum about this bot, im unemplyed and dont get alot of cash but thanks to this I will be able to go to several music festivals this summer. Just sold gold this afternoon for a worth of 500$. Regarding Royal crypts I would say not, tho you will need to run it with ATLEAST 260% gf, 30 yard pickup and 25% speed increase to make it worth your while. Currently been running for 1,5 hour and making 670k an hour. 

Thanks alot!

----------


## grobusto

i think about a fps problem, for my part. i m at 50 fps average.

----------


## adiosbro

> Ofcorse thier website is broken when i want to buy it >.< What a nice start...




****ING THIS....... awesome...

----------


## KuRIoS

> ****ING THIS....... awesome...


it is up again :P

----------


## gutekwitek

Well, website is up but when will i be able to buy bot ? Could you answer Kurios ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Well, website is up but when will i be able to buy bot ? Could you answer Kurios ?


Sorry, I don't know.. I have tried to ask the dev though

----------


## gutekwitek

Aight, pity - will have to wait.

----------


## adiosbro

> Sorry, I don't know.. I have tried to ask the dev though


their website is up, im speaking about WE CANT buy the bot since 2 days, its so sad..... seriously.... :Frown:

----------


## gutekwitek

> their website is up, im speaking about WE CANT buy the bot since 2 days, its so sad..... seriously....


that's true but i belive that they have some serious reason that they turned it off - i mean, they couldn't just do something like that without really serieous reason. anyhow--- patch 1.03 coming and this bot is more more more dangerous to use than autolt scripts - due this bot uses and change game's file*maphack etc* while autolt is just mouse-click based

----------


## m2e

For those asking why they can't buy the bot:

The day their site went down for maintenance and they got DDoS attacked, many trolls (especially on ownedcore) started making up rumors that VS was closing up shop and was trying to scam customers who had paid for keys along with a million other bullshit rumors. In return, a bunch of gullible idiots who took the word of trolls as the truth started filing disputes and claims on Paypal since apparently they're impatient as hell and refused to do 5 seconds worth of research to find emails posted by many people showing that VS was just doing some maintenance and having some website related issues not to mention Kurios' post confirming that nothing was wrong and it was just some website/DDoS related issues later on in the day (they didn't even give Immortal Bot 24 hours to respond before filing Paypal disputes...) .

This BS in turn caused VS' Paypal account to probably become locked due to a ton of claims hence why they're not able to sell any subscriptions at the moment. It's not like they don't want to, its that they can't until their Paypal issues are resolved. Knowing Paypal, this issue could be resolved anywhere from 24 hours to a week from now, there's no telling how much damage these idiots did but I seriously hope they're happy...

----------


## gutekwitek

i see now, well - nothing you can do about that. that is really sad that people are doing sometin like that

----------


## 0wn3d

Sad sad, i'm waiting to purchase too..

----------


## dDARKb

Who isn't? =p

----------


## gutekwitek

Its up and avalibe to buy now. altho i am scary that these memomry changes will be really easy to detect by warden... they just dont want to clearly say that it will get 100% ban and you will earn only what u could get on time before ban  :Smile:  *need to be fast*

----------


## desolater543

> Its up and avalibe to buy now. altho i am scary that these memomry changes will be really easy to detect by warden... they just dont want to clearly say that it will get 100% ban and you will earn only what u could get on time before ban  *need to be fast*


what link are you using ive been refreshing for awhile and still nothing on their website

----------


## gutekwitek

Diablo 3 Immortal | Farming and Leveling Tool - press F5

----------


## artaxares

> Its up and avalibe to buy now. altho i am scary that these memomry changes will be really easy to detect by warden... they just dont want to clearly say that it will get 100% ban and you will earn only what u could get on time before ban  *need to be fast*


No one can tell you if you're gonna get banned or not. You can never be sure. If you're not ready to lose your account -> don't bot. It's really simple as that.

----------


## gutekwitek

I'm not asking here if ill get banned or not cause it is just a matter of time.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I'm not asking here if ill get banned or not cause it is just a matter of time.


as it is with every bot out there  :Smile:

----------


## ooxxy

Quoted from a staff member on there site about warden and getting banned.....

"_The developer has elected not to comment on this either way so anything else is pure speculation. If you are that concerned about your account then dont use your main or dont consider using hacks._ "

Translated, this means that it has no protection against warden so you will get banned. Also it has not been updated since warden was released.

----------


## sofiavergara

> Quoted from a staff member on there site about warden and getting banned.....
> 
> "_The developer has elected not to comment on this either way so anything else is pure speculation. If you are that concerned about your account then dont use your main or dont consider using hacks._ "
> 
> Translated, this means that it has no protection against warden so you will get banned. Also it has not been updated since warden was released.


***** spotted.

----------


## gutekwitek

what ? u got banned ?

----------


## dvc612

Guys I need help, what should I do to do multiple bot for this Immortal bot in single PC, do I need to use VMware or something? Thanks.. forget to mention my Immortal bot is the < 28 may version (some people said that this account can do multiple bots in single pc, but I dont know how please help). Really thanks..

----------


## KuRIoS

> Quoted from a staff member on there site about warden and getting banned.....
> 
> "_The developer has elected not to comment on this either way so anything else is pure speculation. If you are that concerned about your account then dont use your main or dont consider using hacks._ "
> 
> Translated, this means that it has no protection against warden so you will get banned. Also it has not been updated since warden was released.


Actually, it just means that they are not commenting on it due to the risk of a lawsuit

----------


## Nightmare13

> Actually, it just means that they are not commenting on it due to the risk of a lawsuit


This. I hate that everyone freaks out calling Immortal an 'autoban' because the developer won't comment on Warden. Officially, Immortal exists for educational purposes only. That being said, it's in the developer's best interest to keep people using his bot, and as such I definitely would not be surprised if there was some form of Warden protection built in. In fact, you could even go so far as to take his silence as an affirmative—he certainly couldn't get in any legal trouble by explicitly saying 'No, this bot does nothing to bypass Warden,' but the reverse is very true.

Don't take my word for it, of course, but it's something to think about.

----------


## KuRIoS

warning: read this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ed-warden.html ([Warning] MapHacks and minimap hacks are being scanned by Warden)

----------


## Wongy

VS close down?

----------


## inthemixmike

Their website is up and down more than a hooker. Give it some time.

----------


## punkerpunk13

You can still view everything other than the front page. Idk if that was intentional or not.

Virtualsteroids.com/forums/

----------


## zeth006

Does this bot get the latest updates even after buying? Is the map hack able to be disabled?

----------


## megabbyte

programmers do not die after all ..




> Latest Version: 1.44
> Released: Jun 19 2012 06:23 PM

----------


## Testament29

yup we got it working on last patch 1.0.3 ! :Smile: ) sales still down atm  :Smile:  getting 600k /core farm(same like before)

----------


## sycksyn

Been how many weeks now since they said immortal bot was detected? Not a single ban yet? Lol.

Bot still works but they took the website offline temporarily. Their twitter page said they know the website is down, a day later it said to stay tuned.

Glad they made the bot auth and the website separate so when the site is down the bot still works.

----------


## Dksy

> yup we got it working on last patch 1.0.3 !) sales still down atm  getting 600k /core farm(same like before)


600k? with which toon can share your stats and ini?

----------


## raidersz

> 600k? with which toon can share your stats and ini?


600k is the bare minimum for core now. most people are getting 700k and above...

----------


## Dksy

> 600k is the bare minimum for core now. most people are getting 700k and above...


Can share ur stats and ini? and what toon using for 700k gph?

----------


## sycksyn

> 600k is the bare minimum for core now. most people are getting 700k and above...


Hah not even close - most are getting between 300-400k, only classes really breaking this amount is barbs and DHs. Barbs seem to be the best at doing core right now.

No one is getting anywhere near 700k most are very happy to get 500k.

DB is getting 500-700k per hour right now with the sak runs that IB can't do. IB crashes when entering the doorway... contacted the creator multiple times but he has yet to fix it.

I got the creators cell phone number and texted him - he responded until I asked a question about the bot then went completely silent. Was worth a shot anyway haha.


Positives about IB are you can run a lot of accounts with a pre 28 account without having to pay more for it. I have 7 bots running right now. Negatives are it can't enter doorways right now without crashing due to a bug.
Positives about HB are you can get a lot more gold per account. Negatives are it uses up a lot more resources and you can't get as many bots running on one PC.

I also like that on patch days IB gets patched a lot faster than HB. The IB patch has always been within 1-3 hours of a patch where HB I've seen take between 12-24 hours.

----------


## zarawut

Is there anyway to still get this bot? I'm willing to pay, pm if you have info, thanks

----------


## DNASt1st

question is the bot working right? i know the site is down and we waiting for it. and i know i been still botting. but just an hour ago 2 of my accounts crashed(normal sometimes it happens to me) but now i can't get them working again with the bot. it takes long as time to load, goes white, maybe unwhites and gets in game but will do the slow load and white again. but only for the 2accounts that crashed ..the others are still working and running fine and i had them up without turn off though, so i'm wondering if it's cause my pc needs a 2hour break or if i close them out they will all be screwed? is everyone running it just fine? or is it down for anyone that turned it off?

----------


## Dozza

anyone got a workin link for newest version?

----------


## sycksyn

Bot works fine - only the website is offline not the auth server.

----------


## DNASt1st

i took your advice, i shut down my pc and now all bots are not loading><. nothing different on my end at all since yesterday and today. it's running like i need a patch but i'm on .46 like everyone else. what is happening. you sure yours works if you close out the game and log back in? i just went from some bots working to absolutely none working and no site to log into. this is really fuk't.

----------


## Jaygee22

Tomorrow is maint. day. Hopefully the site and customer portal will be up by then. Post-28th license, only one bot =(

----------


## Jaygee22

> Hah not even close - most are getting between 300-400k, only classes really breaking this amount is barbs and DHs. Barbs seem to be the best at doing core right now.
> 
> No one is getting anywhere near 700k most are very happy to get 500k.
> 
> DB is getting 500-700k per hour right now with the sak runs that IB can't do. IB crashes when entering the doorway... contacted the creator multiple times but he has yet to fix it.
> 
> I got the creators cell phone number and texted him - he responded until I asked a question about the bot then went completely silent. Was worth a shot anyway haha.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with syk. I'm only getting 460-480 gph with immortal. I think you'll need epic GF gear to reach 600k, if that's even possible.

----------


## stfufag

all my 5 accounts with immortal bot got banned an hour ago. EU

----------


## Testament29

> all my 5 accounts with immortal bot got banned an hour ago. EU


more details ? u was using only IB ? runing bot right now , no ban for me yet ...

----------


## lukanio

same here banned od 8 accs

----------


## Sch

3 Immortal accounts banned.

Only used immortal, nothing else at all.

Ran act 3 core nightmare - 22 hours daily for 5 weeks

2 accounts safe. Ran act 3 HELL core. One of the accounts bought at exactly the same time at one of the banned accounts running nightmare core

----------


## stfufag

im on EU, also other guys got banned on EU, immortal and demonbuddy users.

I was using only using immortal
24/7
1 pc
no maphack
no chicken
about 400m + gold collected on each account.
ac3 NM core

----------


## MMOServices

any news about bans on inmortal bot?

----------


## Emtex

i can't even log on due to not being able to reset xD

----------


## BlairMcPhase

> 3 Immortal accounts banned.
> 
> Only used immortal, nothing else at all.
> 
> Ran act 3 core nightmare - 22 hours daily for 5 weeks
> 
> 2 accounts safe. Ran act 3 HELL core. One of the accounts bought at exactly the same time at one of the banned accounts running nightmare core


ALL totally separate cd keys? You did not dual bot US and EU on the same account at the same time?

----------


## Mistz

Reason i havent bottet last 3 days, after i saw his maintenance was up for more then 1 day, it means stay away, till his back, and honestly no offense guys, but why would you even consider, to start that bot, knowing his site been down for 4-5 days now, a patch was launchet last night, and he is always sharp to update the bot, yet you start it up.

stay off the bot, till VS is back, and made the new version of bot, its to risky to continue after a patch

*Edit*

i just callt my friend, to hear if he checkt all our bots, due to we havent used them for 3 days, and all 20 IB bots are still active, no bans.

so seriously guys, have patience and wait with the botting, till VS have open the site, and updated the bot, not wourth risking your acc over 20-50mil

----------


## Chaddie

I transferred all my gold, and I am still botting since patch.

no bans yet going to hand lvl more just in case haha.

Anyone have a good monk .ini script I can copy ? I would appreciate it very much

----------


## xio8up

Where can i download it if the consumer link and site is down. I had to format my drive. So i need to re download it :[

----------


## bowled

> Where can i download it if the consumer link and site is down. I had to format my drive. So i need to re download it :[


Immortal bot rar

----------


## Testament29

why so long offline on VS ? this ppls are not serious .. first 10 days+ without a word and now like 3-4 days site down and no word . cant w8 for db to sell again , at least they are serious not like this ********

----------


## Mistz

Well Reason it All Got mess up first time was due to unpatient customers filling disputes cause his site was Down 1 day. And Then i heard they have some law stuff gong on. But that is only something i heard so cant confirm if that is true. Give him time  :Smile:

----------


## Markn12

> Well Reason it All Got mess up first time was due to unpatient customers filling disputes cause his site was Down 1 day. And Then i heard they have some law stuff gong on. But that is only something i heard so cant confirm if that is true. Give him time


That whole chargeback excuse was bullshit. It doesn't take weeks to settle it all. You give paypal your story and they decide it doesn't take a week to do.

The truth is the second you payed him he took the money out of paypal donated it my ass.

----------


## Mistz

> That whole chargeback excuse was bullshit. It doesn't take weeks to settle it all. You give paypal your story and they decide it doesn't take a week to do.
> 
> The truth is the second you payed him he took the money out of paypal donated it my ass.


When you get a few hundred disputes, im pretty sure that freezes you and take more Then 1 simple mail to paypal for a fix. And it is the Reason we cant use paypal anymore the to the customers. Ironic is how they All begged on thère knees to get reopent thère licenses when site was up Day after. And WHO gives a crap if hé keept the money or give it for charity, you gonna tell mé you bought the bot only cause you hopet the money went to charity or for your own selfish gold Reason. Give him slack Jesus. Its what 30$ ? You lost if the bot went Down. You Can Barely get a decent meal these days for that. And im pretty sure you made for more Then 30$ in gold after one Day. Have patience and see what happens, hé didint screw members last Time. So why would hé now. And hé have postet some Time ago, they where dealing with some problems hé couldent discuss, and asking us to have patience till hé Got it fixet. Give it time ..

----------


## fiddlestick2012

i m pretty sure they close sales due to lawsuit from blizz 
they just use chargeback as the excuse
coz if u think about it
immortal is the best bot out there, or at least as good as demonbuddy
if demonbuddy is getting sued
why not immortal?

----------


## Mistz

I recall demonbuddy where one of the Best and longer lasting bots in d2. Maybe they are better prepared and secured. I dont Know WhoVS is, Maybe his just a college student not knowing anything about laws

----------


## Markn12

> When you get a few hundred disputes, im pretty sure that freezes you and take more Then 1 simple mail to paypal for a fix. And it is the Reason we cant use paypal anymore the to the customers. Ironic is how they All begged on thère knees to get reopent thère licenses when site was up Day after. And WHO gives a crap if hé keept the money or give it for charity, you gonna tell mé you bought the bot only cause you hopet the money went to charity or for your own selfish gold Reason. Give him slack Jesus. Its what 30$ ? You lost if the bot went Down. You Can Barely get a decent meal these days for that. And im pretty sure you made for more Then 30$ in gold after one Day. Have patience and see what happens, hé didint screw members last Time. So why would hé now. And hé have postet some Time ago, they where dealing with some problems hé couldent discuss, and asking us to have patience till hé Got it fixet. Give it time ..


I don't care how many disputes you have it doesn't take weeks to submit your side for each one. If you know how paypal works you submit the details of the transaction and your proof they got what they paid for and wait a month. The no sales because of paypal is bs.

----------


## imitebewrong

Well, either way, he made a hell of a bot. Hope they come back soon....

----------


## oplkp

i wanna to know how to setting up leading my character to store items to Storage box when item slot is full

----------


## fatboi55

as always good review!

----------


## Dksy

After the next patch if there's still no news by them... its R.I.P IB 2012.

"migrating to HB"

----------


## intercept99

agreed if no fix within a day of next patch RIP Immortal!

----------


## Emtex

yeh the patch now, will show it xD - pretty exciting  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dksy

No News since update maybe wait longer... or else is CFM 

*R I P Immortal Bot 2012*

----------


## Krydex

Get ready for those charge backs IB.

----------


## SiberianS

News from IB?

----------


## wickedlyandy

I honestly don't understand why everyone is so quick to abadon ship. Immortal has pretty amazing uptime, and it's been a solid bot since I've owned it. Also, I've never really had an issues other than the lack of communication. I do understand some possible reasons behind it, and I don't get mad or instantly chargeback the second something goes wrong.

----------


## badboydiabl0

At least give the man 24-48 hours before you start charging back. Jesus Christ he is not a machine.

----------


## danielsk8

wtf, u guys only talk about charge back, seriously, wait ****in 2 days at least

----------


## leetspeaker

> At least give the man 24-48 hours before you start charging back. Jesus Christ he is not a machine.


It isn't that hard enough to update bot, usually it's just updating assets\offsets, that is like 10min job.

----------


## spawnfestis

You guys still have lots of time before you can't chargeback.
Wait a few days until he responds on the updates, and if he really puts in the towel, just make multiple chargebacks. Because we know it's gonna happen if he doesnt keep updating it.

Don't worry though, I am pretty damn sure he's even going to add in a series of features and god knows what else. He's been building up hype for that for a week now.
The site is down due to reasons you should all understand. If you don't understand it, don't question it. It's a legitimate reason for a bot developer to keep himself away and unnoticed by the company, get with the idea or stay out of it  :Smile: 




> It isn't that hard enough to update bot, usually it's just updating assets\offsets, that is like 10min job.


Rofl, go build your own bot. I'd like to see that happening. (It is not this easy)

----------


## Markn12

You guys are funny the dude took his site offline for 2 weeks now and you defend him. Get your money back and move onto DB they start sales tomorrow.

----------


## spawnfestis

> You guys are funny the dude took his site offline for 2 weeks now and you defend him. Get your money back and move onto DB they start sales tomorrow.


DB got closed down because their website was up. You're making yourself look like a retard right now.

----------


## Hawtinjr

Please evrybody here do a chargeback.Cause I will definitly stay with it! The less people use it, the less my accounts are vulnerable.

----------


## megabbyte

you guys still did not chargeback for these guys? they can not handle the business, do not deserve the money they earn. did not realize they are just waiting for 45 days to pass after failing to recover the money?

----------


## DNASt1st

> I honestly don't understand why everyone is so quick to abadon ship. Immortal has pretty amazing uptime, and it's been a solid bot since I've owned it. Also, I've never really had an issues other than the lack of communication. I do understand some possible reasons behind it, and I don't get mad or instantly chargeback the second something goes wrong.



<<<this

seriously just frigin wait. or if can't wait a day buy another and don't charge back, you made your money off it ..just wait it out and they will be back to it. you guys must work for other troll companies or blizzard themselves. i wouldn't be surprised that people from bliz or other bot companies are the ones that spend a few grand in there competitions sites and did a sway of charge backs just to close them down ...that or damn the world don't need me in the corporate world lmao. i made my money of this bot, though yes i need my bot up and running in a day or two but wtf with all the charge back threats. 1. wait, 2. get another bot and wait(maybe all 3main bot companies are taking turns on the stupid idiots that can't wait? iunno, i like conspiracty lmao) 3. charge back and fuk it up even more for them out of stupidity, but at least there will be less bots working when your gone.

----------


## Markn12

> DB got closed down because their website was up. You're making yourself look like a retard right now.


DB closed down ? huh ? Who's the retard ?

----------


## Tyranie909

If you haven't made the $20 back from buying this bot then you are a retard anyway. This new generation of botters makes me sick. They are impatient and want something for nothing. This is a great bot and the creater has come through each patch. I officially past the $10k marker on gold sold last night just running this bot 24/7 since it came out. I know most botters have made hundreds as well. If you have made more than 20mil gold then the bot paid for itself. So chill out for a bit and be patient. If it doesn't come back up then it was a good ride and people made tons of cash. Bots don't last forever and most will eventually get shut down. Learn to make as much gold and cash as fast as you can to offset any cost then pocket the rest and move on.

----------


## sycksyn

Tyranie - this isn't about money this is about the fact that their customer service is shit. They ignore emails, they keep everyone in the dark, and the website has been offline for 2 weeks straight after the admin took an entire month off without responding to anyones customer service requests. 

I'll be switching to DB - it is a better bot; I will not file a chargeback though.

----------


## warheart209

Auto it scripts make more gph then this bot...this bot is outdated around the time VS got charge back and went into hiding. The only thing that shines with IB is the Auto RElog to be honest.

----------


## zinova

> Auto it scripts make more gph then this bot...this bot is outdated around the time VS got charge back and went into hiding. The only thing that shines with IB is the Auto RElog to be honest.


I don't think I'll be filling any disputes as I've enjoyed IB's simplicity and reliable use (so far), therefore the makers still deserve credit.

I'll be looking for a new bot, such as autoit scripts or DB (if they restart sales), but I'm curious. Is it possible to run over 10 bots using auto-it at once, on the same computer?

----------


## Spanister

> Auto it scripts make more gph then this bot...this bot is outdated around the time VS got charge back and went into hiding. The only thing that shines with IB is the Auto RElog to be honest.


Yep, that 10 second delay after "disconnecting" from a game dethroned IB. An update to make the bot use the waypoint at the end (core run) would probably be enough to make IB the best again. But I've lost faith as have most of you probably. My initial guess was that IB would keep going untill he passes the 45 day marker after sells stopped. I doubt he'd discontinue the bot any sooner (2-3 weeks I think?) as he'll lose most of the money he made. I won't chargeback yet, but if he doesn't pick up his shit soon and continues to look like hes going to disappear for good once that 45 day marker has passed, why wouldn't I attempt to get my money back to buy a better bot? If you remember the license on our IB's was for _lifetime_. Sure it's greedy and ungrateful, but we all do this for one reason, money. This is business.

----------


## Krydex

> ....I won't chargeback yet, but if he doesn't pick up his shit soon and continues to look like hes going to disappear for good once that 45 day marker has passed, why wouldn't I attempt to get my money back to buy a better bot? If you remember the license on our IB's was for _lifetime_. Sure it's greedy and ungrateful, but we all do this for one reason, money. This is business.



I couldn't have said it better myself.

----------


## Iegion

> I don't think I'll be filling any disputes as I've enjoyed IB's simplicity and reliable use (so far), therefore the makers still deserve credit.
> 
> I'll be looking for a new bot, such as autoit scripts or DB (if they restart sales), but I'm curious. Is it possible to run over 10 bots using auto-it at once, on the same computer?


Same here, I had made over 3K using IB. It had definately been worth it, alot more reliable then DB that crashes and get stuck all day. RIP IB.

----------


## Tyranie909

Eh, I am just tired of the childish chargeback post that pop up 1 minute after patch. I get that the customer support blows but the bot was good and well worth $20. I have a lifetime DB license as well but it is way too expensive to run 15 bots. Also outside of Sark runs DB seems lower Gph than IB. Sark runs are resulting in bans now as well it seems. Botting is always a gamble and the grass is always greener untill a ban wave happens. As I said I hope he fixes it. You most likely right about the 45 day part. I would quit as well after those Impatient asshats charged me back while waiting for an update.

----------


## stfufag

VS/IB gave the whole money into charity, thats what he said. he didnt keep anything for himself. 

thats why they sales stopped, because the charity organisations came back saying hey what happened with the donations?



to add something to this discussion: i made a lot of money with IB, it is the best bot out there, period. 1.03b will be patched tonight, which will cause the bot not to work, unless VS gets his ass up and updates the bot.

nonetheless, if he does not update until friday (45 days paypal) i will file also a claim. i paid for lifetime support and did not get it, the site is down since over 2 weeks now.

----------


## theinfantry

Its like people who buy miracle grow to farm their own weed. They grow it, and they grow it fast. They sell it or smoke it. Because of this product, they made a hell lot of money, and have gotten so high, they talked to jesus. Some unlucky ones have bit the dust by the "feds", but that's the stupid ones that deserved it anyways.

When the miracle grow discontinues/get out of sight/stops working, people starts panicking and starts charging back the "little" money they paid for all the grass they've grown. Leaving the maker/developer with NOTHING. And you all wonder why his customer support blows. It's all the damn kids that don't know how life works. In the money business, YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY. Once you PAY, you PLAY the **** out it till it pays for itself. For those of you who used this bot for non-profit, your shit out of luck, and even then I know you got what you paid for. For those who do use it for profit, why in the hell would you chargeback? Really greedy, but I guess none of you have gone out in the real world and smell the fresh air.

It has been an awesome run with you IB, you deserved my money. Infact, You deserved more for howmuch I made. I hope this isn't the last I will see it. If it does go down to this, rest assure, your "time" developing it might not be worth the money people paid/charged back, but my money and respect is yours.

----------


## wilsont06

> VS/IB gave the whole money into charity, thats what he said. he didnt keep anything for himself. 
> 
> thats why they sales stopped, because the charity organisations came back saying hey what happened with the donations?
> 
> 
> 
> to add something to this discussion: i made a lot of money with IB, it is the best bot out there, period. 1.03b will be patched tonight, which will cause the bot not to work, unless VS gets his ass up and updates the bot.
> 
> nonetheless, if he does not update until friday (45 days paypal) i will file also a claim. i paid for lifetime support and did not get it, the site is down since over 2 weeks now.


you made alot of money and you still chargeback? lol ridiculous

----------


## imdasandman

> you made alot of money and you still chargeback? lol ridiculous


Not really he sold a product in which was falsy advetised, tge lifetime support

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tyranie909

> you made alot of money and you still chargeback? lol ridiculous


That's my point exactly. If you made money and at least broke even then just move on. This has been a damn good investment for most.

----------


## Dyz

I made about 7 times what I paid for it and the bot accounts. Oh well.

----------


## playercool

> That's my point exactly. If you made money and at least broke even then just move on. This has been a damn good investment for most.


You have zero integrity if you chargeback on the seller of IB, if you made your money back, in gold or selling gold. If you are reading this post and you are going to chargeback please look into what integrity and character is, as it will serve you well in your life to have some. You are no different than a scammer charging back the purchase of the D3 gold you sold them. I know some of you will say yes, but he promised me lifetime support. So what you are saying is, if after 5 years he no longer updated you would chargeback? It really becomes a moot point, if you made your money back. The fact is you have had this since at least June 10th, which I believe was the last time he sold it. You have easily repaid your investment back, even with just one bot, many many times over. In fact back on June 10th gold was still around $3-4 a mil so you paid yourself back in ONE day. 

I too am sad that IB is most likely not going to be updating anymore. I have about 6 IB's(Different Licenses) so I will be hit harder than most, as I bought them off this site for many times the original purchase price in some cases. With some of your guys idiotic logic should I issue charge backs against the people I purchased the bots from on this site? I fear some of you guys would do that. I for one won't, even though it would put hundreds of dollars into my pocket. I saw someone say but this is business, well sir to you, you run a shitty business. You will never succeed in business or life.

----------


## Tyranie909

> You have zero integrity if you chargeback on the seller of IB, if you made your money back, in gold or selling gold. If you are reading this post and you are going to chargeback please look into what integrity and character is, as it will serve you well in your life to have some. You are no different than a scammer charging back the purchase of the D3 gold you sold them. I know some of you will say yes, but he promised me lifetime support. So what you are saying is, if after 5 years he no longer updated you would chargeback? It really becomes a moot point, if you made your money back. The fact is you have had this since at least June 10th, which I believe was the last time he sold it. You have easily repaid your investment back, even with just one bot, many many times over. In fact back on June 10th gold was still around $3-4 a mil so you paid yourself back in ONE day. 
> 
> I too am sad that IB is most likely not going to be updating anymore. I have about 6 IB's(Different Licenses) so I will be hit harder than most, as I bought them off this site for many times the original purchase price in some cases. With some of your guys idiotic logic should I issue charge backs against the people I purchased the bots from on this site? I fear some of you guys would do that. I for one won't, even though it would put hundreds of dollars into my pocket. I saw someone say but this is business, well sir to you, you run a shitty business. You will never succeed in business or life.


That's what I was saying. If you break even selling gold, don't chargeback just move on. It is crazy how greedy and entitled people act. I always see bot purchases as a gamble. I can win or I can lose my accounts and the bot. This one was a huge winner.

Btw gave you rep for the insightful post.

----------


## Spanister

Is it my fault he sold the bot for so cheap? He could have very well sold the bot for a higher price, but he didn't. That's on him not me, and I have no intention of simply letting his FAILURE to his customers slide, just because I invested correctly. I mean common, who really keeps their customers hanging like this? Not a single word? You want to talk about integrity, but where is his? You want to talk about how I'd run a "shitty" business, but how about looking at VS' "shitty" business habits. If you want a perfect example of how a bot-seller should handle their customers, you need only look at DB. Clearly I picked the wrong horse.

Like I said before I won't charge back yet, I'll give him a chance. But given his current "non-existent" behavior I doubt this will end well. I have a feeling alot of the people saying "move-on" had a pre-28th account and only spent the original 40$~, that or they fully plan on quitting the botting scene. I've spent hundreds on IB and may have to RE-invest in something I was promised for a lifetime. I want what's due, nothing more. But I guess that greedy right?

----------


## zinrokh

> You have zero integrity if you chargeback on the seller of IB, if you made your money back, in gold or selling gold. If you are reading this post and you are going to chargeback please look into what integrity and character is, as it will serve you well in your life to have some. You are no different than a scammer charging back the purchase of the D3 gold you sold them. I know some of you will say yes, but he promised me lifetime support. So what you are saying is, if after 5 years he no longer updated you would chargeback? It really becomes a moot point, if you made your money back. The fact is you have had this since at least June 10th, which I believe was the last time he sold it. You have easily repaid your investment back, even with just one bot, many many times over. In fact back on June 10th gold was still around $3-4 a mil so you paid yourself back in ONE day. 
> 
> I too am sad that IB is most likely not going to be updating anymore. I have about 6 IB's(Different Licenses) so I will be hit harder than most, as I bought them off this site for many times the original purchase price in some cases. With some of your guys idiotic logic should I issue charge backs against the people I purchased the bots from on this site? I fear some of you guys would do that. I for one won't, even though it would put hundreds of dollars into my pocket. I saw someone say but this is business, well sir to you, you run a shitty business. You will never succeed in business or life.


I purchased a "lifetime" license.
I got less than 2 months.

Just sayin'

----------


## Jaygee22

Lifetime of the product not your lifetime. Just saying.

Cya.

----------


## Markn12

> Lifetime of the product not your lifetime. Just saying.
> 
> Cya.


no lifetime as in lifetime product or yours he did not say and you know dam well what he ment. 

STOP defending him people he made a commitment to people when he took our money if he doesn't live up to that you deserve your money back I don't care how much money you made from selling gold. You talk about integrity where is his ? Where is his character ? You allow him to treat his customers like this and he will continue to do so in future endeavors show him and others if they make a commitment and fail to honor it there will be a penalty. Judging someone for charging back because they did not get what was PROMISED TO THEM is ignorant. Do us all a favor and don't try and enforce your opinion or morals onto other people that feel they got cheated.

----------


## pogicraft

its not about integrity, its the fact that these guys are cheap ass bastards who just won't let it go. Call it principles if you want but in essence its like a genie that randomly appears to grant you three wishes, after giving you the first two, he tells you he's tired and you pout and feel ripped off because he promised you three. You ended up better off than you were before but take it personally if some outside event interfered with the product and feel the need to exact vengeance.

----------


## NoMoreSunshineJustDreams

I've made $10k with this bot, but I'm charging back.

Why? It is called principal. It isn't worth my time over $40 (pre 2 :Cool:  but for the fact of them lying to us justifies this.

I don't care if they were a great bot, stating you will offer lifetime support and don't is just wrong. Everything they have done just pisses everyone off, they are ****ing horrible and I wish that everyone would take the time to charge back because that is the morally right thing to do. It isn't about money, it is simply all about principal. 

I could have paid 25 cents, I would STILL charge back.

*Anyone who DOESN'T charge back is just a lazy piece of shit.*

----------


## Wongy

i only made 2k but i aint chargingback . no reason to -.-

----------


## Markn12

> i only made 2k but i aint chargingback . no reason to -.-


Holding him accountable is a reason itself. If he came out and was open about why sales really stopped and why the bot isn't updated it would be different.

----------


## flyguy

lifetime, as stated in literally every service that provides access to a "lifetime" product simply means you are purchasing a license to use product for as long as the product is available. Principle or not, if you are disputing the purchase, and vs fights back, you will lose.

----------


## NoMoreSunshineJustDreams

> lifetime, as stated in literally every service that provides access to a "lifetime" product simply means you are purchasing a license to use product for as long as the product is available. Principle or not, if you are disputing the purchase, and vs fights back, you will lose.


Actually you won't.

----------


## flyguy

> Actually you won't.


you clearly have little experience in how virtual goods work through PayPal. I managed payments for 3 fps cheat companies for 2 years. I don't remember why kind of ToS VS had when selling his bot, but if he explicitly stated what I said, there is absolutely no way you will win the frivolous dispute.

----------


## badboydiabl0

If they chargeback they win but if they dispute they will most likely lose.

----------


## NoMoreSunshineJustDreams

> you clearly have little experience in how virtual goods work through PayPal. I managed payments for 3 fps cheat companies for 2 years. I don't remember why kind of ToS VS had when selling his bot, but if he explicitly stated what I said, there is absolutely no way you will win the frivolous dispute.


Virtual goods aren't covered under PayPal's TOS, so yes I have tons.

This is why you pay with a CC, they will almost always favor the buyer, even if the service was legit.

It is just the smarter business practice to keep the consumers happy rather than the smaller businesses or even the big ones.

----------


## Tyranie909

You talk about morals and being cheated when you are buying illegal software to cheat and eventually kill a game. Judging someone based on their actions isn't ignorance. That's part of life.

People aren't always going to agree. If you feel you are justified to chargeback then no one is going to change you mind. But don't talk about people forcing their opinions on you and how the moral thing to do is chargeback. The moral thing would be to not cheat at a game that had a tos stating not to bot. The moral thing would be to not buy a bot.

We just look at it as a business investment. You look at it as a service he owes you. Both are fine views. I completely understand where you are coming from and support your decision based on that. To those who purchased multiple copies of the post version, I fully support your chargeback. You more than paid for the support you demand.

I still hope for an update, but if ib dies I will just move on to another bot. Sadly the gold market is almost dead anyway. May not be a reason to bot soon.

----------


## NoMoreSunshineJustDreams

> You talk about morals and being cheated when you are buying illegal software to cheat and eventually kill a game. Judging someone based on their actions isn't ignorance. That's part of life.
> 
> People aren't always going to agree. If you feel you are justified to chargeback then no one is going to change you mind. But don't talk about people forcing their opinions on you and how the moral thing to do is chargeback. The moral thing would be to not cheat at a game that had a tos stating not to bot. The moral thing would be to not buy a bot.
> 
> We just look at it as a business investment. You look at it as a service he owes you. Both are fine views. I completely understand where you are coming from and support your decision based on that. To those who purchased multiple copies of the post version, I fully support your chargeback. You more than paid for the support you demand.
> 
> I still hope for an update, but if ib dies I will just move on to another bot. Sadly the gold market is almost dead anyway. May not be a reason to bot soon.


It isn't illegal software, just because a game developer doesn't like it does not mean they make the law.

Its a gray area still until they actually deem it illegal.

But that isn't the point, these people stated what they were providing and gave false advertising and shitty support, no matter what you want to say it is morally wrong on their part. 

Even when you go out to eat somewhere, if the food was bad you can say so and they don't charge you a dime, it is called customer service, and VS lacks it.

They don't deserve a ****ing dime.

----------


## warheart209

> I've made $10k with this bot, but I'm charging back.
> 
> Why? It is called principal. It isn't worth my time over $40 (pre 2 but for the fact of them lying to us justifies this.
> 
> I don't care if they were a great bot, stating you will offer lifetime support and don't is just wrong. Everything they have done just pisses everyone off, they are ****ing horrible and I wish that everyone would take the time to charge back because that is the morally right thing to do. It isn't about money, it is simply all about principal. 
> 
> I could have paid 25 cents, I would STILL charge back.
> 
> *Anyone who DOESN'T charge back is just a lazy piece of shit.*



And this is why i don't sell items on this Forum people like the above are in mass and truly a piece of work. You paid 40 bucks for something that made you a ton of money especially if you know what your doing.. I made a little over $24,000 usd with Ibot since may. And if you broke even which u should have easily done you should just walk away happy charging back is what killed this BOT period... VS took 1 day and a half to fix the bot after patch and mass people charged back what kinda shit is that...Pirox bot back in the day for WoW used to take a week or 2 sometimes and everyone was cool with it because thats how it goes...Basically its you people who charged back which KILLED this bot. What if VS was some nice hearted human being who took some money but donated a huge chunk of it to charities only to have it charged back and now he looks like a scumbag to said charities. I mean before the chargebacks there was upgrades to the bot every 5 hrs....New features...then MASS Charge backs and he was prolly like i make you guys tons of money and this is how you repay me **** U guys. sad community these new botters are..

----------


## Tyranie909

> And this is why i don't sell items on this Forum people like the above are in mass and truly a piece of work. You paid 40 bucks for something that made you a ton of money especially if you know what your doing.. I made a little over $24,000 usd with Ibot since may. And if you broke even which u should have easily done you should just walk away happy charging back is what killed this BOT period... VS took 1 day and a half to fix the bot after patch and mass people charged back what kinda shit is that...Pirox bot back in the day for WoW used to take a week or 2 sometimes and everyone was cool with it because thats how it goes...Basically its you people who charged back which KILLED this bot. What if VS was some nice hearted human being who took some money but donated a huge chunk of it to charities only to have it charged back and now he looks like a scumbag to said charities. I mean before the chargebacks there was upgrades to the bot every 5 hrs....New features...then MASS Charge backs and he was prolly like i make you guys tons of money and this is how you repay me **** U guys. sad community these new botters are..


You notice he knows all about Backcharging and getting things for free. Bet he is a blast to be around. I wonder if he eats the whole meal and then complains it was bad and refuses to pay.

----------


## montgola

I made Thousands and if it doesn't get updated he can keep the money I wont charge back. He made me money I made him money we both win.

----------


## critical88

someone must have some contact with the developer. at least let us know whats happening next. lol

----------


## LastDance

Communication is vital in all kinds of relationships, husband/wife, boyfriend/girlfriend, boss/employee, merchant/customer blah blah blah. When there is no communication, the relationship is bound to FAIL no matter how good a party is. No matter how good VS's intention is, if there is no communication then he deserves to be chargeback cos it's his fault. To me a simple notice to say he is shutting down cos of all the chargebacks would suffice.

For the record, NO I'm not charging back. Integrity issue to me, I don't backstab people even though they have let me down.

----------


## Tyranie909

One of the mods on his forum did, but the forum is down lol

----------


## dvc612

I'll chargeback my >28May account.. but not my <28May account incase they will come back lol  :Smile:

----------


## botmanlives

I probably won't do a charge back although I didn't make squat. I just don't want to bother even if I am justified. I won't blame anyone who purchased late in the game like myself just when things started going sour if they do though. Very poor communication expecting people to wait months. Makes me angry just thinking about all the time wasted with this bot. Those thinking of doing a charge back should give it a few days. I don't think beyond a few days you could defend waiting unless the forums go back up and communications open way up explaining a further delayed update. Was unfortunately a disappointing experience for me if it's over.

----------


## buckizle

I didnt get this bot for the fact i wanted to make money off of it, I work too much to be bothered actually leveling any toons. So the fact that i got two to level 60 was enough payment for me though it does say lifetime its not the first time i have lost out to a bot company that guarantees lifetime and i know it wont be the last, therefore i wont be doing a chargeback but i do hope that in time they will atleast man up and let us know that the bot is gone and apologize atleast.

----------


## Krydex

> you clearly have little experience in how virtual goods work through PayPal.....



Did not pay through paypal. Your argument is mute.

----------


## LHT384

is the bot still available ? and how can i get it ?

----------


## bot4life

lol lht, you are trying to jump onto a sinking ship? gl with that

----------


## LHT384

lol , i just read some topic before i ask , i saw everybody talk about the dealy of update of IB so i just want to ask ?

----------


## qbert34

> lol , i just read some topic before i ask , i saw everybody talk about the dealy of update of IB so i just want to ask ?


Historically, updates have never taken more than a day or so. Often time within a matter of hours. That's nothing to complain about when it comes to bot updates.

But people think because the website is down now (which has also happened in the past), it will not come back.

One could make this assumption: The first time the bot/website went down, many people freaked out and did charge-backs. This shut their paypal account down. A month+ later, they still have no way to accept money. Maybe they have given up looking for a way to accept money, and if they can't take in new money, why bother to keep the bot updated?

But, we don't know their attitude! Hopefully they don't pack up shop, but I wouldn't blame them if they did.

----------


## strikerzer0

> I've made $10k with this bot, but I'm charging back.
> 
> Why? It is called principal. It isn't worth my time over $40 (pre 2 but for the fact of them lying to us justifies this.
> 
> I don't care if they were a great bot, stating you will offer lifetime support and don't is just wrong. Everything they have done just pisses everyone off, they are ****ing horrible and I wish that everyone would take the time to charge back because that is the morally right thing to do. It isn't about money, it is simply all about principal. 
> 
> I could have paid 25 cents, I would STILL charge back.
> 
> *Anyone who DOESN'T charge back is just a lazy piece of shit.*



A 100% classification of douche-bag ... Earned $10K with little effort but complains about a $40 charge? Your kind are the people that kills the business.

To all VS people ... dont't mind them ... switch to Credit card only purchases or wire transfers. Your bot is the best out there and it will always be. You have my 100% support!

----------


## Markn12

> A 100% classification of douche-bag ... Earned $10K with little effort but complains about a $40 charge? Your kind are the people that kills the business.
> 
> To all VS people ... dont't mind them ... switch to Credit card only purchases or wire transfers. Your bot is the best out there and it will always be. You have my 100% support!


NO this kind of customer support is what KILLS the business he is responsible for every charge back its his own doing stop letting him go from all responsibility of it.

----------


## neckabb

new diablo patch today..so immo does not run. someone has a working file ?

----------


## dark1463

the whole chargeback thing is retarded why would you chargeback on something that you have made good money on i mean really you made your 40$ back and then some but you see it as you cannot use it any more so you want your money back how childish

----------


## Hawtinjr

if there was a facepalm smiley, I would post it....

----------


## Markn12

> the whole chargeback thing is retarded why would you chargeback on something that you have made good money on i mean really you made your 40$ back and then some but you see it as you cannot use it any more so you want your money back how childish


Nothing to do with money. He promised support and updates are you satisfied with the support he has given ? If so you're the only one. If you let him get away with it he will do it forever make be accountable for his failed promises or don't its your choice.

----------


## dark1463

> Nothing to do with money. He promised support and updates are you satisfied with the support he has given ? If so you're the only one. If you let him get away with it he will do it forever make be accountable for his failed promises or don't its your choice.


and he gave just that he did not say that updates and support would be forever

----------


## neckabb

does someone still running an immortal bot after the patch. if so .where can we get the file ?

----------


## Scorpius

> and he gave just that he did not say that updates and support would be forever


I don't necessarily agree that he should have to offer support and updates "forever", but ****ing off with everyone's money after TWO MONTHS is pretty shitty. That's pretty much just a slap in the face to anyone who bought it.

----------


## Emtex

> I don't necessarily agree that he should have to offer support and updates "forever", but ****ing off with everyone's money after TWO MONTHS is pretty shitty. That's pretty much just a slap in the face to anyone who bought it.


^this, and the failure of communication. If he shuts down, fine, just don't be a fag about it lol

----------


## imcheemo

I still have faith in IB

----------


## IceFrogSg

> I still have faith in IB


Yeap me too. Made few thousand of dollars though.

----------


## Crackjack

> and he gave just that he did not say that updates and support would be forever


"Lifetime" is in my book forever actually, not that i counted on him giving updates for 20 years onwards, but i did count that lifetime was more worth than 2 months - of which i am sure a lot of people did.

On a sidenote, this guy reminds me of a guy who made that WoWinfinity, Mabs or Mads or w/e he was called.. Only difference was that the wowinfinity guy kept his homepage and forums up..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## qbert34

He didn't make any money because everybody charged back and ****ed up his sales. Not sure I blame everyone, but at least I had more patience than people who couldn't wait 8 hours.

----------


## theinfantry

gaah... man he needs to come back with it... botting will never be the same for me.
I tried HB... and I have never been soo confused in my life.
Tables, profiles, quests, check this, uncheck that, start this, pause that.... man I tried for nearly 3 hours with no luck of getting it running to afk. I just gave up.
No disrespect to HB. I just haven't got a clue i guess.

Need IB...
[Delete] - Set Game Creation - [F3] - And let it ride for days.

----------


## Kayuke

> gaah... man he needs to come back with it... botting will never be the same for me.
> I tried HB... and I have never been soo confused in my life.
> Tables, profiles, quests, check this, uncheck that, start this, pause that.... man I tried for nearly 3 hours with no luck of getting it running to afk. I just gave up.
> No disrespect to HB. I just haven't got a clue i guess.
> 
> Need IB...
> [Delete] - Set Game Creation - [F3] - And let it ride for days.


Downloaded HB now 2 Hours ago, asked some ****ing retarded noob questions in their forum and now he gets like 250k per hour with their best Quest profil.... immortal bot was 450k  :Frown:

----------


## sycksyn

Lol; you'll make at least 600k+ gold per hour doing Sak runs with HB with the same gold find gear you'd get 300k doing core runs with IB. Additionally you get inferno uniques rather than nightmare.

----------


## jasoncwshi

How to buy the bot ??
the wesite is down ??

----------


## Hawtinjr

facepalm #2....

----------


## genabukin

where is the immortal update!!! gggrrrr

----------


## tochybaja

My hellbuddy farm only 265GPH , when i using immortal i had 470GPH !! COME ONE !!

----------


## copyleft

July 11, 2012 - We wish we could respond now, sorry for the delay. 

this is on their website now.

----------


## Testament29

they should give us a eta even if its 1 -2-3 weeks !

----------


## Nakukak

Isnt that like their normal standart that updates the date according to your clock?

----------


## Tyranie909

Delay could be linked to the fact the patch was delayed for eu.

----------


## leetspeaker

We wish we could respond now, sorry for the delay.
a

----------


## erickore

any 1 can run the bot atm??i cant sat 1 error at start d3

----------


## zibiam

We all have our hopes, but them shutting down entire site and not giveing anyone any info on whats to come dosnt realy look good in my eyes. Sites bin down for like 1.5 weeks, some random msg on frontpage bin changed evry now and then but nothing usefull. Its not that hard to say if your going to contiune to work on it or not. Think he owes the rest of us that stuck with em that much.

----------


## Wakizashi

The author is not entirely blameless and the people who have requested chargebacks are not entirely guilty.

I feel that he could have easily avoided a large percentage of the paypal chargebacks if he actually communicated (at all) with his paying customers.

Not communicating and not keeping the site and forums online at all times is not exactly confidence inspiring to anyone who paid for "lifetime support" 
that has actually only "lived" for less than 1 to 2 months depending on when you bought IB.

If the author brought the forums back online NOW and gave an estimated time for the update to be published, even if it was 1 or 2 more days away, 
I honestly believe that he will be able to prevent the occurrence of another large number of paypal chargebacks just by actually saying something.

It would be beyond stupid for him not to do something like that, if he actually intends to continue supporting his educational product.

----------


## Fadeous

I've made alot I get annoyed with no communication but hey stuff happends. Lol he will update it when he has the time and can have faith

----------


## kinglahiho

If its not working by next monday ill chargeback also, ive been using it 1month and thats not lifetime for me atleast. :/

----------


## Hallucinate666

The message on the site changed to "July 11, 2012 - We wish we could respond now, sorry for the delay. "

I don't think it's quite dead yet.

----------


## Wakizashi

> The message on the site changed to "July 11, 2012 - We wish we could respond now, sorry for the delay. "
> 
> I don't think it's quite dead yet.


Realistically speaking, I think we should reserve that assessment for when the website and forums actually come back online, or the author actually becomes communicative or contactable again.

Heck, he could even create an account and update us here, if he's still alive.

----------


## Tomed

It's very likely that there are legal reasons for why he's not communicating.

----------


## candulor

> It's very likely that there are legal reasons for why he's not communicating.


^^^^^^^^^^^ this.

----------


## Wakizashi

> It's very likely that there are legal reasons for why he's not communicating.


I don't see how it's at all likely really, and if you've ever been involved in a civil suit, 
or engaged the services of a lawyer you wouldn't either.


The way it works is really much closer to: 

After their investigators have taken notice of your bot and after you start to generate substantial revenue, they find your
address and particulars and after consulting their in house legal department, they need to arrange for the suit to be 
brought in a foreign country, because I seriously doubt Blizzard/Activision/Vivendi sues EU Citizens on any regular basis.

If they use incredibly efficient and very expensive lawyers (quite likely) approximately 24 - 48 hours after Blizzard places 
a retainer fee, they will show up at your doorstep to hand deliver you a nice letter, after which you will quickly go find the
best lawyer you can realistically afford and start collecting every single dollar you can get your hands on. 

After you hand this large pile of money over to your lawyer, you need to quickly figure out 
where to get at least five or six more piles of money just like it.

This will go on for several weeks likely with a visit or two more to your lawyer with some piles of cash.

Then after a period of at least 6 - 24 months you might have to show up in court, 
most lawyers are more than happy to keep postponing hearings and court appointments for as long as humanly possible, 
and many lawyers practice exclusively in this manner.

This gives them more time to procrastinate on your case as well as maximizes their billable hours
and ensures a steady flow of your cash piles into their pockets.

There is no way possible in any country in the Eurozone for a suit to be brought to court and an injunction delivered in anywhere close to the time 
that has passed since all communications were essentially halted.

I won't go into too much speculation, but I would definitely prefer if he or an appointed representative would appear out of nowhere to suddenly communicate though, most of his customers would too I reckon, at least the ones that haven't charged back.

Honestly speaking, short of DB selling their licenses tomorrow at IB's Pre-May 28th licensing price (Unlimited number of clients on one PC with Lifetime Support for a one time payment of Euro$30.00) I think all his customers would REALLY prefer that he starts talking and/or updating the bot instead of having to initiate a paypal chargeback.

I've not made huge sums of money, but I've made enough to pay for the client, so technically I don't lose money.

It's just that I don't enjoy not getting anything close to what was agreed upon and paid for when I pay for a service or product, 
and neither should you if you're rational.

----------


## br3edage

there getting sued and are trying to delay your chargebacks to make as much money as possible before announcing that there taking the bot down.

----------


## Tomed

> I don't see how it's at all likely really, and if you've ever been involved in a civil suit, 
> or engaged the services of a lawyer you wouldn't either.


I made the Deckard Coin bot and received several phone calls from Blizzard's legal department so I kind of have some experience with this type of situation.

----------


## KuRIoS

> there getting sued and are trying to delay your chargebacks to make as much money as possible before announcing that there taking the bot down.


You like to have sex with animals and you are writing here pretending to be a nerd because you need an alternative lifestyle.. 


see I can pretend I know crap about another person, when in reality I dont..

THAT BEING SAID; take your tinfoil hats and go discuss it in general section.

----------


## empr

> It's very likely that there are legal reasons for why he's not communicating.


**** tha police

----------


## sycksyn

http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip

----------


## Markn12

> and he gave just that he did not say that updates and support would be forever


2 months is not lifetime anywhere near it. If it was 6 months a year or even if he was open about why its down or not updated I would be like well that sucks but i accept that. Charging back isnt about the bot its about him and the support he is not giving don't you understand that ?

----------


## billyemo

> http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip


This guy is a genius...thanks bud

----------


## Jaygee22

It was actually from this thread  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ly-down-4.html (Immortal bot completely down?)

----------


## billyemo

> It was actually from this thread 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ly-down-4.html (Immortal bot completely down?)


They are all geniuses lol

----------


## pogicraft

wow I got lucky, I come here like once a day....

anyway, if anyone has contact with VS, tell him that he should email the link to his subs since not all of them come here.

----------


## Wakizashi

> http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip


FWIW and these might all be false positives, but proceed with caution, I'm going to put one of the older builds through it now and see if it reports similarly.

This is the report for the linked 1.47
https://www.virustotal.com/file/b89b...46cd/analysis/


This is the report for 1.46 which I d/led directly from VS previously.
https://www.virustotal.com/file/2287...4369/analysis/

----------


## empr

> FWIW and these might all be false positives, but proceed with caution, I'm going to put one of the older builds through it now and see if it reports similarly.
> 
> This is the report for the linked 1.47
> https://www.virustotal.com/file/b89b...46cd/analysis/
> 
> 
> This is the report for 1.46 which I d/led directly from VS previously.
> https://www.virustotal.com/file/2287...4369/analysis/


This wouldn't be complete without the security expert here to tell us it might be a virus would it.

----------


## theinfantry

> This wouldn't be complete without the security expert here to tell us it might be a virus would it.


Were still missing that one guy who is going to rage about chargeback after a link has been posted.

Security expert + Chargeback guy = complete

----------


## tochybaja

Working ! thanks very much , but i still dont know how u find link ;D

----------


## Maxverse

my game freezes up when i start the bot

----------


## strikerzer0

Works fine for me ... as for the virus (if ever there is) ... hell ... I can just reload my image in 5 mins ...

I'm waiting for the chargeback s**t people ... VS Completely dead ? hahahaha

----------


## strikerzer0

> NO this kind of customer support is what KILLS the business he is responsible for every charge back its his own doing stop letting him go from all responsibility of it.


 :Cool:  another "oh-my-god-Customer-service-sucks-imma-chargeback-right-now-doooohhhhh" person amidst us ... seriously ... they are not a big company ... it's not like they have big corporate balls, they delivered with the product and that's the bottom-line , you paid them for the service ... which is working RIGHT NOW by the way ... so please ... take your moaning somewhere ... your kind make me sick ...

----------


## Tyranie909

What do you know he came through once again. Told you to be patient. All 15 bits back up and over 400k. Back to making money.

----------


## Markn12

> another "oh-my-god-Customer-service-sucks-imma-chargeback-right-now-doooohhhhh" person amidst us ... seriously ... they are not a big company ... it's not like they have big corporate balls, they delivered with the product and that's the bottom-line , you paid them for the service ... which is working RIGHT NOW by the way ... so please ... take your moaning somewhere ... your kind make me sick ...


You make me sick for accepting this shitty customer support. I love that its up and running now and thank him for that, but did he tell you its up ? did he post the release ? No someone had to find it on his server he had it up and DIDN'T TELL ANYONE what the **** kind of communication is that ? Don't tell me its because he cant legally if he was bound by anything legal he WOULDN'T be able to put the file on his server period if he was facing an injunction like DB was he would not be able to let people download it off his server.

IB is awesome, but VS is a lazy ass developer who doesn't care 1 bit about the people who's money he took. All the people speculating that he is facing the same trouble DB is why won't he just say that ? Stop saying his lawyers told him not to that's bullshit. The dude took our money and has 0 coming in now so doesn't give 1 shit about supporting the bot and thats why he hasn't fixed bugs in the bot in weeks. DB = 700k GPH IB = 500k and only because he has not fixed bugs in weeks.

----------


## Jaygee22

> You make me sick for accepting this shitty customer support. I love that its up and running now and thank him for that, but did he tell you its up ? did he post the release ? No someone had to find it on his server he had it up and DIDN'T TELL ANYONE what the **** kind of communication is that ? Don't tell me its because he cant legally if he was bound by anything legal he WOULDN'T be able to put the file on his server period if he was facing an injunction like DB was he would not be able to let people download it off his server.
> 
> IB is awesome, but VS is a lazy ass developer who doesn't care 1 bit about the people who's money he took.


I can see why some people would be upset. But at the same time, we get our updates and we can bot. So I don't see the constant complaining. It is what it is. Some people aren't good with communication. As long as the updates keep on coming, I'm all good.

----------


## starbright

Not sure if connected but I got banned within 30 min of using IB again. May have just been my time just wanted to give heads up.

----------


## slook

will they open selling?

----------


## Hawtinjr

Got 8 Accounts banned after using this Version of IB for 45 Minutes

----------


## PinkiPan

screenshot of bans ?

----------


## Testament29

EU or US ?

----------


## slook

ok i dont want to buy  :Big Grin: 
seems like blizz is trying more in d3 then in wow to keep bots outside

----------


## knivesii

> Not sure if connected but I got banned within 30 min of using IB again. May have just been my time just wanted to give heads up.


Did you have pick-up enable?

----------


## Hawtinjr

No Pick up enabled - 5 on Eu , 3 on US - all running at the same machine, but in different virtual boxes

----------


## kundithatha

What can't you have pick-up enabled? Does it raise a flag or something? 

I don't have much pick-up radius gear so I rely on auto pick-up from IM bot.. so I should stop doing it?

----------


## sycksyn

Screen shot proof with local date to prove it? Otherwise I'd suspect these two are trolls.

----------


## Testament29

anyone got a monk ini getting more than 360k/h? cant get mine past  :Frown:

----------


## imcheemo

I'm still worried about starting up my bots after these new ban reports. I got an ini doing 430k/h average on all 6 accounts btw

----------


## Kayuke

Hmm i am still botting - i hope it was a banwave and its now over.

----------


## sycksyn

Star posted a week ago saying they used auto-it scripts and were banned - now hes saying he was banned again? Seems legit. Thats one down.

No screen shots, no proofs, 1 rep users who joined this month? Seems like reliable sources. lol

Both of these users are confirmed auto-it users based on their previous posts. They were banned for using auto-it not for using IB.

Move on.

----------


## Testament29

imcheemo what class m8 ? im using a monk .... if ure using 1 as well pls pm me if u want ...with ini

----------


## starbright

hmm trying upload pic i took from camera phone and is to big lol


uploaded it

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg38/...pg&res=landing

Took a pic with camera phone and uploaded it.

----------


## starbright

> Star posted a week ago saying they used auto-it scripts and were banned - now hes saying he was banned again? Seems legit. Thats one down.
> 
> No screen shots, no proofs, 1 rep users who joined this month? Seems like reliable sources. lol
> 
> Both of these users are confirmed auto-it users based on their previous posts. They were banned for using auto-it not for using IB.
> 
> Move on.



Um i never posted I was banned using autoit scrips look at my post history WTF and I'm a she

----------


## sycksyn

"pretty much same story here cept I've never used HB. I've got 3 running on IB and 6 running on DB. Used auto hotkey to level this weekend. Made 2 new accts and leveled 2 EU accts. Never used anything for AH tho just buy GF gear,"

Everyong posting they've been banned have used auto-it scripts. Autohotkey = auto-it

----------


## imcheemo

Yup, I'm using monk for 4 out of 6. I'll PM you right now.


EDIT: reply to Testament29

----------


## starbright

look at the post above I was agreeing to dip shit....I said I was running 24/7 like the other guy and NOT banned. Was saying never used AH bot tho I never said I was banned in that thread. As you can see below I was saying my accts where ...ok. Please learn to ****ing read.


Maybe try reading the person person i quoted...

Quote Originally Posted by Jaerin View Post
Odd seems like a smattering of accounts that got hit. I have 11 accounts here and all are okay.

All have used HB, IB, DB, and AutoIt...at least 3 have been used to sell gold and all have been running almost non-stop when the bots are updated and running.

All accounts have used extensive leveling exploints and quest multiplying processes to level. In fact 10 accounts just got new EU 60's in the last 2 days. So not sure what the trigger is, but one thing I can say is I have NOT done anything with the AH outside of normal buying of GF gear which each bot buys their own and a few accounts have sold random items here and there on the gold AH.

pretty much same story here cept I've never used HB. I've got 3 running on IB and 6 running on DB. Used auto hotkey to level this weekend. Made 2 new accts and leveled 2 EU accts. Never used anything for AH tho just buy GF gear,

----------


## starbright

And here is a fraps video of one of the accts...if you still think I want to troll and lie over something stupid rofl.

----------


## starbright

I used Autohotkey a like a week and a half ago. Was that weekend that they made it so could leave and come back and turn in the quest. Not used it since and the acct I used that on is still working so lol. But they did ban a acct I didnt even bot on was leveling it last night at the same time they got my IB ones and DB ones. Freaking odd.


I also never said it was IB that got me banned. I used the hell out of IB for over a month. I was just letting people know it happened 30 min after starting it up (in case) ya know to be nice and warn people "in case" that was the reason.

----------


## Hallucinate666

> http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip


sayyy whatttt???

----------


## qbert34

I used an AHK script, but only for a few hours. Probably used it while it wasn't being scanned for, because I wasn't banned.

Immortal Bot account is still going.

----------


## Tyranie909

All mine still going for 4 hours now. Only used ib. No scrips or anything else. No map hacks or pick it. You were either unlucky or one of your other actions flagged you and you just now got banned. Either way, I will continue to bit till they ban all mine lol.

----------


## starbright

> All mine still going for 4 hours now. Only used ib. No scrips or anything else. No map hacks or pick it. You were either unlucky or one of your other actions flagged you and you just now got banned. Either way, I will continue to bit till they ban all mine lol.


Wish i could change my acct email on IB lol. SO i can cont botting to lol.

----------


## Tyranie909

I would offer to run yours with mine, but I know it's hard to trust. Thought about offering to bot people but my rep isn't high enough for people to trust I am not screwing them over.

----------


## theinfantry

Don't care.
There's 2 things that will stop me from starting all my bots:
1. Updates
2. Character Deaths (Hardcore - even then, they'll be back up in a couple of hours, doing what they do best)

Banwave / Banpost / Banscare / Bannish is not on my list.
Roll hard IB users.

----------


## kundithatha

Can someone enlighten me of how pick-in (being enabled) increases the risk of being banned?

I currently have my bot picking gold. My char doesn't have any pick-up radius gear.

Would really appreciate it.

----------


## Tyranie909

Haven't seen any proof it does effect chances of ban. It does drastically lower Gph. If you are 60 get radius gear and turn pick it off.

----------


## kundithatha

I just spent all my gold maxing gf (330%).. damnnnn. Now i gotta go buy more gold -_-'

----------


## theinfantry

> Can someone enlighten me of how pick-in (being enabled) increases the risk of being banned?
> 
> I currently have my bot picking gold. My char doesn't have any pick-up radius gear.
> 
> Would really appreciate it.


ALOT of us will bite the dust if the criteria of us getting banned was because of pick-it feature.

----------


## kinglahiho

> http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip


I wonder how u found that out. :O

----------


## knivesii

botting for 3 hours now only one account and no ban yet

----------


## Testament29

4 hours botting and 0 bans atm

----------


## strikerzer0

> Got 8 Accounts banned after using this Version of IB for 45 Minutes



5hrs and counting ,,,

----------


## strikerzer0

Hey, would you be so kind and PM me the ini for the monks please  :Smile:  thanks!

----------


## Kinosix

3 hours 2 accounts no ban yet. will update tomorrow. <3 IB 4 life. pre 28th, all faith.

----------


## gatoqueri

> Star posted a week ago saying they used auto-it scripts and were banned - now hes saying he was banned again? Seems legit. Thats one down.
> 
> No screen shots, no proofs, 1 rep users who joined this month? Seems like reliable sources. lol
> 
> Both of these users are confirmed auto-it users based on their previous posts. They were banned for using auto-it not for using IB.
> 
> Move on.


I'm just a "1 rep" guy, botted with IB in my account about 8-10 hours per day, but I also played my char and my wife plays another one. Dont got banned, even through I got the gray screen error when I tried to start the bot after the patch (just to see if it was ok). I also resell 50-100m per day that I buy from a chinese farmer in the US server, but I'm from Latin America. I'm a bit worried, but so far, so good.

----------


## br3edage

Originally Posted by sycksyn 
http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip

Nice find.

----------


## pilner

13h no ban

----------


## taehanpak

anyoone in the immortl bot community help me with optainmg a Wizard ini? what skills do I use and what not? please much appreciation!

----------


## surgey

> anyoone in the immortl bot community help me with optainmg a Wizard ini? what skills do I use and what not? please much appreciation!


I combine from 2 guide on the previous forum:
active
storm armor (scramble), magic weapon (conduit), familiar (sparkflint), arcane orb (celestial), 2 other slot up to you.
passive
power hungry, astral presence, glass canon

----------


## Joanici

How I set the bot to work correctly in background mode while I'm playing in the other account?

Thanks!

----------


## theasmo

Is this file (that some random dude posted) really to be trusted...?
http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip

https://www.virustotal.com/file/b89b...46cd/analysis/
seems to contain alot of trojans..

----------


## shooshtime

Some random dude didn't just post it, it's being pulled from their own website so use your brain on this one...

----------


## theasmo

did you even check the virus scan shooshtime?

even if it's from their own website (which I knew) the files seem to contain alot of viruses (backdoors, trojans, possibly keyloggers etc)

----------


## starbright

I just swapped to my alt set to cont botting after being banned yesterday "figured it was done" Just got banned ...again 2 more accts IB only like 3 or so hours played I was not watching it. I came to office and checked them out. 

was using vmware this time since the bans yesterday to =(

----------


## badboydiabl0

Same thing I posted in the thread in the sticky.

5/5 accounts bannced using IB 1.47. Sucks but oh well at least I made 1500$ or so. I am happy with that.

----------


## qbert34

My IB is still going, but I am expecting it to get banned since it seems to be a pretty big wave. I'm only running 1 account though, but I've been running that account for 740 hours.

----------


## shooshtime

> did you even check the virus scan shooshtime?
> 
> even if it's from their own website (which I knew) the files seem to contain alot of viruses (backdoors, trojans, possibly keyloggers etc)


Get a clue or get lost.

----------


## Twoacross

So I have some questions about this bot:

1. Does it automatically bot in a given area or is some prep needed in a specific area wanted?
2. How can I set it up for different maps if question 1 is taken into effect?

Thanks

----------


## ValueDD

Did anyone see this? 




> Virtual Steroids ‏@VirtualSteroids
> Yes we're still here. No we cannot comment on the status of every thing. Sorry. =(

----------


## Crackjack

Figured i'll help update here with the latest from their homepage & Twitter:

"July 15, 2012 - We cannot comment at this time and we will do so as soon as we can. We know this is not ideal. Thank you all for your support it has not gone unnoticed!"
http://www.virtualsteroids.com

"We intend on commenting as soon as we can. The site is functioning that is not the issue. Thank you for your support so far!"
https://twitter.com/virtualsteroids

----------


## ValueDD

Saw that too! I'm excited and hopeful  :Smile:

----------


## kinglahiho

So I guess IB's just got banned on US? None of mine on EU nor mine friends got banned yet.  :Cool:

----------


## MMOServices

nice... ban for all kids using chargebacks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crackjack

> So I guess IB's just got banned on US? None of mine on EU nor mine friends got banned yet.


I had two accounts banned, then again it could've been the massive boost i did using ZK exploit and AHK a few weeks back that caused the ban.

The misstake many people do is to relate the ban they got to what they were doing when getting the ban

----------


## sycksyn

I only used IB and no other bot - got 6 accounts banned this week on US.

----------


## MMOServices

i use IB + HB .. 0 bans for me just no using bots for quest exploits etc..,no booting with new patch's, disconect when ban wave .. etc maybe only lucky but i have 7 bots 7 weeks ago 24/7 no bans for me  :Wink:  in few days i upgrade to +18 bots with new computer :P

Any teacher of english?  :Big Grin: 

IB4ever :P

----------


## neckabb

You have a IB up and running. Thats inpossible. after the last patch there was no new Bot file available. How can you still Bot bzw ...where do you get the running file.

----------


## chads

the link for buying is dead?

----------


## Crackjack

> You have a IB up and running. Thats inpossible. after the last patch there was no new Bot file available. How can you still Bot bzw ...where do you get the running file.


The file was actually available, as many times before just within hours after the patch came. The link was posted in this thread earlier, but for some reason they removed the updated files.
Works fine still here and for everyone else who downloaded it.

As some other people have speculated, it might be related to legal issues, just like DB has with Blizzard.

----------


## Neretil

> but for some reason they removed the updated files.


They removed it, because half of the users got banned. It's clearly detected and they won't release new version while it's not safe.
Use it at your own risk

----------


## imdasandman

> They removed it, because half of the users got banned. It's clearly detected and they won't release new version while it's not safe.
> Use it at your own risk


source?....

----------


## kinglahiho

Its a bot, u always risk gettin banned and ofc like evry other bot in time they are all detectable, yet again there hasnt been a banwave on EU so far ;o

----------


## adirans

> They removed it, because half of the users got banned. It's clearly detected and they won't release new version while it's not safe.
> Use it at your own risk


Ridiculous level of speculation here.

----------


## Testament29

> They removed it, because half of the users got banned. It's clearly detected and they won't release new version while it's not safe.
> Use it at your own risk


well if its detected why my 3 bots still running core without a problem 24/7?
i agree with adirans ! ¨Ridiculous level of speculation here ¨

----------


## Joanici

What are the settings that I've to touch to bot in background while im playing on the other account?

Thanks

----------


## strikerzer0

LOL, half of my accounts got banned  :Smile:  O well that's botting ... you win and lose ... time to build up a new army ... IB4ever!!!!!! It seems that the Banwave starts roughtly around 9PM EST until 11PM EST. It was like this last week too.

----------


## Tyranie909

All 20 still up and botting. My guess is that it went up to get it to its users under the table. It went down to not draw attention from Bliz. You have to remember that they are in a legal battle right now. And should not be updating that bot  :Smile:

----------


## sycksyn

The two users posting they are still botting - are you guys on the EU servers or US servers? It seemed the US servers were the only ones affected by the last ban wave.

----------


## Jaygee22

US Server, I was botting for 12 hours, up until 7 am EST. No ban for me. But I don't bot 24/7, just 12/7 excluding Tues.

----------


## Tyranie909

US servers and I bot 24/7. I still think alot of people have a portion of the map hack turned on and don't know it. There are 2still settings in the setup file to have the entire thing turned off. My bits have 950+ hours botting with 0 bans. Just one bot has over 300milit gold farmed.

----------


## imcheemo

What do you guys use to lvl your bots up to 60? I'm too sketched about using the ZK exploit now.

----------


## Tyranie909

Farm large areas over and over. Or do it by hand.

----------


## Hosteleria

Can someone upload 1.47?

----------


## strikerzer0

> US servers and I bot 24/7. I still think alot of people have a portion of the map hack turned on and don't know it. There are 2still settings in the setup file to have the entire thing turned off. My bits have 950+ hours botting with 0 bans. Just one bot has over 300milit gold farmed.


I do have my maphack on when the ban hit me , so you're saying that without the maphack you're still able to farm continuously?

----------


## kinglahiho

I turned off maphack few weeks ago when the first bans started and for me im still running 24/7 for over 900 hrs now on my 2 bots

----------


## critical88

enablemapreveal=1 means maphack?

----------


## Tyranie909

> enablemapreveal=1 means maphack?


Yep, and this is what I have been saying from the start about bans and turning the map hack off. And that mean both settings for it. This has been said many times. 




> I do have my maphack on when the ban hit me , so you're saying that without the maphack you're still able to farm continuously?


Maphack is going to get you banned every time with IB. Again I have said it maybe 50 times in these threads and even gave instructions on how to turn it off. I bot 20 bots 24/7. I have 0 bans. The map hack is pointless. If you replaced your config file at any point with updates you need to make sure its off. If you watch your bot and you can see chunks of the map coming up on the mini map then its on.

----------


## rawbot

Does anybody know why while bot is on and running Diablo randomly Freezes & locks up screen , and i cant do anything but CTRL ALT DEL
any1?

----------


## rick911

I won my claim on paypal.

VS support/updates/service is horrible.

----------


## Markn12

> I won my claim on paypal.
> 
> VS support/updates/service is horrible.


Everyone would win he doesn't even respond to them.

----------


## kinglahiho

Every1 who charges back is just to noobish for it and the remaining community will be glad to have theese noobs gone.  :Smile:

----------


## Markn12

> Every1 who charges back is just to noobish for it and the remaining community will be glad to have theese noobs gone.


What community the bot is done. How long are you gonna let him string you a long and get your hopes up ? eventually you gotta call a spade a spade.

----------


## Simmon81au

> What community the bot is done. How long are you gonna let him string you a long and get your hopes up ? eventually you gotta call a spade a spade.


Bot's working fine, I'm happy with it.

----------


## jmcl720

> What community the bot is done. How long are you gonna let him string you a long and get your hopes up ? eventually you gotta call a spade a spade.


The bot works just as well as it did before the site came down.

----------


## Jaygee22

What they said. The bot is working fine. Waypoints are working fine. I'm still getting 450k gph.

----------


## Jaygee22

You should say thanks to tyranie instead of posting a link stating it has a virus. You do know the official download files from VS also has the same virus reports.

----------


## knivesii

Now that RMAH i can sell gold. Made like $200 past week selling gold from my 1 account IB core run ^^ Still botting 430k GPH but running 6-10 hours a day

----------


## Simmon81au

> Now that RMAH i can sell gold. Made like $200 past week selling gold from my 1 account IB core run ^^ Still botting 430k GPH but running 6-10 hours a day


Mine have been running 24/7 since end of May. Every day selling gold on RMAH.

----------


## Markn12

> What they said. The bot is working fine. Waypoints are working fine. I'm still getting 450k gph.


Until you get banned and need to change the account or you have a new PC. So screw everyone else it works for me i don't care if it doesn't work for you guys. Everyone of you dropped the ball and let this dude treat his customers like shit.

----------


## kinglahiho

Its known the site is down for legal issues and you should know if ur not total stupid that the bot wont work if u change ur pc.
Wont even talk about banned, but hey some ppl are just not the sharpest knifes in the kitchen.

I believe in IB!

----------


## Nablamax

How do you use waypoints? There is no information about that anywhere.

----------


## Tolpa

thanks for info, great bot!

----------


## genoe

waypoints are no longer needed since version 1.44 or so, plus or minus one.

----------


## Fapel

cool bot thanks for sharing

----------


## Anzorik

does immortal bot work with russian accounts(cd keys)?

----------


## Tyranie909

Hope everyone got the bot if they needed it. My inbox was full after the day so not sure if I missed anyone. i will try and repost it on a better host at some point.

----------


## kaydo

has been gone for a while although it can be use right now

----------


## Tyranie909

Just for the record, if you don't own a key or purchased one before the site went down the bot is not going to work for you. I am getting way too many messages asking how to get it to work when they never bought it.

----------


## Markn12

> Its known the site is down for legal issues and you should know if ur not total stupid that the bot wont work if u change ur pc.
> Wont even talk about banned, but hey some ppl are just not the sharpest knifes in the kitchen.
> 
> I believe in IB!


Show me 1 place where VS said its down because of legal problems. You're assuming this because its what people do they assume. When you get banned and you will the bot will NOT work for you either.

----------


## kinglahiho

2 Bots running for over 1000h now, cant complain.

----------


## anrew

I would want to get 450k gph too. I only got 300k... 350k at max.

----------


## saybrook

you guys still doing core runs?

----------


## Tyranie909

> Show me 1 place where VS said its down because of legal problems. You're assuming this because its what people do they assume. When you get banned and you will the bot will NOT work for you either.


Actually I have a pre account so it will still work for me  :Smile: .




> you guys still doing core runs?


I am until they put the game timers in.

----------


## Pebyoghmoob

so is VS ever coming back?

----------


## kinglahiho

Nobody knows at this time i guess, aslong as im not getting banned and hes still delivering the updates im fine.  :Cool:

----------


## bjorncyz

How are you guys downloading the bot, I can't seem to find the download link anywhere?

----------


## Joanici

Yeah guys, where can I download the latest version? I have 1.46 and I can't bot =(

----------


## tochybaja

http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip

----------


## Joanici

> http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/immortal147.zip


Not working for weeks, I've tried these days. Thx anyway.

----------


## chads

can somebody help me to get user and pass for the bot?

----------


## JellOwned

> can somebody help me to get user and pass for the bot?


You can't util VS is back, the Bot is account bound (linked to your B.NET account) so you can't just open the bot. 

Works for me, running for 3 days ~12h/day

----------


## Joanici

Can someone upload the 1.47 IB folder please?

----------


## tochybaja

immortal147.zip - Speedy Share - upload your files here < ------ try this

----------


## vfx123

lets hope the patch on the 31st doesnt screw our bot versions.

----------


## JellOwned

> lets hope the patch on the 31st doesnt screw our bot versions.


Yeah... Think the IB won't work after next patch but VS will probably upload the 1.48, we just need to find it.

----------


## Joanici

I need help guys.

I want to bot with 1 acc, and play myself with the other acc. What are the settings in IB, and the gamesettings, to work it all properly?

Thanks!

----------


## Markn12

My advice to all of you get DB while its on sale  :Smile:  No one has heard from him in 2 weeks hoping he updates is 1 thing but be prepared for it not to be.

----------


## Kinosix

Anybody have the optimal monk skill setup? I normally bot dhs, but got ahold of a monk so said why not.. Im only getting like 240k/hr with him though since i dont know chit about them.


max run speed. 240gf only. radius is 35

----------


## kinglahiho

get arround 290 gf and arround 10k dmg i get 350k with that

----------


## pumbayo

Hello i have problem with vot version 1.47 when i try to run it, bot crash. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

----------


## JellOwned

> My advice to all of you get DB while its on sale  No one has heard from him in 2 weeks hoping he updates is 1 thing but be prepared for it not to be.


 The bot was at 1.46 when VS dropped. He made it 1.47 and someone find it so I think he'll make 1.48, we just need to find it  :Wink:

----------


## sinshay

> Hello i have problem with vot version 1.47 when i try to run it, bot crash. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?


did you remove your antivirus?

----------


## pumbayo

> did you remove your antivirus?


i dont have any antivirus and firewall, bot worked 100% and today i restarted and this happend.

----------


## Kinosix

> get arround 290 gf and arround 10k dmg i get 350k with that


 what is your skill setup though

----------


## KaMiii

can someone post the download link ?

----------


## Nablamax

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59712539/immortal147.zip

Before anyone starts flaming me, if you doubt that this is the correct file, please do a checksum against your IB files before posting stupid comments. This is the exact zip file posted on VS forums.

----------


## knivesii

i have about 293gf on my monk with 9.7k damage getting about 420GPH 
If you want my setting pm me

----------


## Redbulll

Can anyone please help me with this problem. I need to reset my IB but can not access site for obvious reasons. Have new acct that I need to reset to and can not use IB now. Anyone know how to reset bot?

----------


## vfx123

DB is shit. and gold prices are shit. 

if immortal is gg, ill just sell it to some dipshit nub and be done with this crap game once and for all.

----------


## kingkard

can i have ur setting please?

----------


## kingkard

Anyone know how to use Waypoint Files?
I just downloaded 4 waypoints file and paste them into Immortal Bot Folder.
What next?

----------


## tochybaja

I used Immortal bot without any problems and today i cant launch bot ! WTF so stupid

----------


## Bot4Fun

kinda stupid, all these services, these bots, u dont pay for the bot, for legal issues, u pay for acces to an Forum !!, 
thats how most hacking sites work anyway.

But how long has the forum been down? i find it really pathetic that All of is VS botters have to come to Ownedcore to get the slightest bit of information. 

or to get an new version that we have to go to this site. 

Why cant VS setup an new forum ??? that goes beyond my understanding, all i can think of they are caught by blizzards hacking team or something. 

And why do we have to be confronted with an stupid donations site of Childs Play, i am really starting to hate that site, for the past 30 days im still daily checking if anything changed to their website, but no, since 15 july, about 2 weeks ago. 


Oke sure its great that we can find a update on ownedcore.com, but i rather have acces to the original forums to discuss the abilities and features , waypoints, gear and such. 

Well i suppose we all know how Long an Lifetime Membership lasts for $29,95

----------


## tochybaja

Can anyone log in to immortal bot ? they probably suspensed my IB account ...

----------


## Tyranie909

Pre or post account? Switching IP on a Pre account will cause an error. Swapping accounts with a post account will cause an error.

----------


## corran11

> Can anyone log in to immortal bot ? they probably suspensed my IB account ...


one of my bots crashed and i cant log back aswell, it seems like login servers are down
pre 28th acc


EDIT: works again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyranie909

yea i can log into mine just fine.

----------


## tochybaja

Hmm Today morning i logged in without problems , but afternoon i have this error
I using post 28th IB

----------


## LCKS

can i have ur monk skill setting and where r u farming ? thanks

----------


## kingkard

Anyone know how to use Navigation of IB?
I downloaded 4 files for Core and put them into bot folder
i dont know what to do next

----------


## Jaygee22

> Anyone know how to use Navigation of IB?
> I downloaded 4 files for Core and put them into bot folder
> i dont know what to do next


You need to make a folder in your IB folder named "markers".
Put the files you have in the folder.
Change the extention to .NAV and go into IB and turn waypoints on.

----------


## kingkard

i have 4 of the files like this " a3dun_Crater_NS_04_Low_E01_S01.txt"
Do I have to change all 4 of them into "xxxx.NAV"?
If yes, after i put them into markers folder, how to turn IB waypoints on? Is it in-game setting? because i look up Navigation tab in game and there is only an option that said" At Game Star, Travel to Waypoint #"
PLease help me

----------


## Jaygee22

> i have 4 of the files like this " a3dun_Crater_NS_04_Low_E01_S01.txt"
> Do I have to change all 4 of them into "xxxx.NAV"?
> If yes, after i put them into markers folder, how to turn IB waypoints on? Is it in-game setting? because i look up Navigation tab in game and there is only an option that said" At Game Star, Travel to Waypoint #"
> PLease help me


yes, whatever waypoints you want to use, you have to change it to .NAV.
Press "delete' button, go to "navigation" and change "use markers for navigation (beta)" ti Yes.

----------


## businessman

how did u find this out?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jaygee22

> how did u find this out?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I've been using waypoints since 1.46 using those settings.

----------


## Cortez11

Does anyone have a good set of skills and their relevant settings for DH?

----------


## balancebora

the main attack doesnt really matter. i use evasive with covering fire. primary skill used is multishot with fire at will. the other 4 skills used are rain of vengeance with dark cloud, ss with lingering fog, prep with focused mind and ferrets. hope this helps

p.s. is anyone getting better than 600k/hr? im stuck at 594k/hr

----------


## HelpMeCauseYoureCheating

so is there anyway to purchase immortal bot? im tired of getting banned for autoti sarkoth scripts

----------


## sugizo81

> the main attack doesnt really matter. i use evasive with covering fire. primary skill used is multishot with fire at will. the other 4 skills used are rain of vengeance with dark cloud, ss with lingering fog, prep with focused mind and ferrets. hope this helps
> 
> p.s. is anyone getting better than 600k/hr? im stuck at 594k/hr


600k/hr @[email protected] whats your atk range, and do you use autoscripts for smokescreen & waypoints?

----------


## jasoncwshi

you guys ,can u tell me where to download the waypoints file ? 
thanks .

----------


## uzq

hey lads, do you know whats the story with the website to dowload the immortal bot?! it seems to be down since a few days

----------


## controldog

How do people here find the download link for new versions? PM how please.

----------


## HelpMeCauseYoureCheating

ok please explain... do u NOT need an account for this anymore? just download and run? >_<!! would like to know thanks again

----------


## balancebora

my atk range is 30. and yes i use a key spammer
25k dmg. 330 gf with ferrets. 48 pick up radius. 19 ms

----------


## HelpMeCauseYoureCheating

> my atk range is 30. and yes i use a key spammer
> 25k dmg. 330 gf with ferrets. 48 pick up radius. 19 ms


any chance you could answer my question above?

----------


## corran11

Hey guys, got quick question about immortal
i have pre 28th may account but next week im gonna have my modem changed to different model (wifi)and router goes off

will i still be able to use my immortal account? is it bound to IP or my mobo/cpu?

----------


## balancebora

@helpme
im almost positive you still need an account. the login servers for immortal bot have never went down just the site went down for legal reasons. if you have a copy of the post 28th bot you can still bot multiple accounts by changing the email addresses of the accounts to match the email associated with the bot. as far as the pre 28th bot ive i dont have one but ive read its bound to an ip and the ip can be changed once a week. however since the site is down i dont know of a way to change anything on the bot account so i think you might be screwed. maybe a proxy server with your old ip address? not sure if you can do that ive never dealt with proxys. hope that answers both your questions

----------


## imcheemo

HWID is bound to your CPU apparently.

Also, what's the best area to farm gold with IB currently? The only efficient place I know is Core at 500k-700k/hr. How is Crypts doing cus some say it's still good? Also, manually farming Ancients outputs 1mil/hr but I can't seem to set up the way points and settings correctly to make it bot-able over 300k/hr

----------


## balancebora

I've been messing around with different places and I tried crypts of the ancients and I was only getting around 550-560k. I can get 580-600k in core so I've just been sticking with that. I tried core hell for a while but I was only getting 550K because of how much longer the run takes.

----------


## VentiMoca

pre28 is bound to cpu only

----------


## jmcl720

Core will still get you the most consistent GPH imo.

----------


## Kinosix

2/4 of my accounts just got banned about an hour ago. was running these accounts since may. just a heads up

----------


## kinglahiho

Kino, US or EU?

----------


## tochybaja

Maybe someone know a reason , why i have this warning 



and how i can fix it

7 hours ago all was fine , and now i cant launch immortal bot

----------


## Bot4Fun

> Maybe someone know a reason , why i have this warning 
> 
> 
> 
> and how i can fix it
> 
> 7 hours ago all was fine , and now i cant launch immortal bot





> "Your satisfacton is our priority! Thanks!"


somehow i doubt this.

Edit: sorry for being so pesimistic, i just find it so anoying that for that past month or longer, we cant use our own community forum on Virtual Steroids, and that we had to find our own way to this forum to find updates and such. 

i miss all the threads that were made on that forum, people helped eachother alot easier there, 

@tochybaja, sorry i dont have an solution for your problem. my bot is still working fine, i just used your picture for the "your satisfaction is our priority". Well I still have an working bot, so i am happy about that, just not that we cant communicate with one another on the forum we paid for.

----------


## thedunlap

I lost three IBs on friday night. Had around 350 million PU on each. Accounts ran on same pc. No other bots/hacks, and ran since June 20th. I laundered all my gold using gems, and dropped in game to main account.

----------


## Kinosix

> Kino, US or EU?


US brah. I lost the a third account about an hour after. I logged the 3rd/4th off when the first two got banned and recieved an email about an hour later on the third. Was running all on same pc no vpn. 24/7 meh. guess im buying another 3 accounts lmfao.

----------


## HelpMeCauseYoureCheating

> US brah. I lost the a third account about an hour after. I logged the 3rd/4th off when the first two got banned and recieved an email about an hour later on the third. Was running all on same pc no vpn. 24/7 meh. guess im buying another 3 accounts lmfao.


when you log on those three accounts from same ip those 3 accounts gonna get banned again

----------


## Jason511

Hey, it says It can not connect to the service at this time, even though I know it's up since my friend can connect.. any help?

----------


## kinglahiho

Maybe the auth server is offline, nobody knows i guess, mine still running fine.

----------


## HelpMeCauseYoureCheating

i would help you but people arent even decent enough to respond to my simple questions  :Big Grin:  but sure do beg when they need help on theirs.

----------


## sugizo81

> ok please explain... do u NOT need an account for this anymore? just download and run? >_<!! would like to know thanks again


Yes you still need an immortal bot account to operate it.

Other general questions:
No, immortal bot is not for sale for the past 2-3 months. Website & VS forums was down for almost 2 months now or more.
Immortal bot updates are just hanging by a thread and new version downloads are posted by forumers, IF there are any.
VS admins didn't update any notice or information about the website and their sales being up. I'm assuming they still cant get bliz's lawsuit out of the way or something like that, unlike demon buddy which their sales is back online.

I have no bot issues, never experience the authentication servers offline too. Running smooth ever since the latest bot update. Check your internet or restart your router. That might be the cause of your bot error.

----------


## critical88

is it safe to keep changing email back and fro on bnet account, for post 28 immortal bot use, anyone tried it? did u get flag or ban or locked out, because of keep changing to and fro

thanks

----------


## benni6667

Guys, can someone upload Immortal bot 1.47 please? i have only 1.46 and it need update, but the site is down.....thanks

----------


## Ignil

Where i can buy last version?

----------


## jackus

> Where i can buy last version?


Please read instead of asking stupid questions!

----------


## Jason511

> i would help you but people arent even decent enough to respond to my simple questions  but sure do beg when they need help on theirs.



Uhh. It's not like I'm intentionally not Helping you. I just don't know the answer. But you're not gonna help even though you know the answer because no one helps you? That's grimly as fuark cuzz

----------


## Kinosix

> when you log on those three accounts from same ip those 3 accounts gonna get banned again


 yeah, but my 4th bot account and main account are still active..

----------


## Newbie2

Does this bot still work? Is it still possible to get it?

"VirtualSteroids.com is down right now"

That's all what I get there.

----------


## Chuxa1111

Bot still works great but u can not buy new licenses from them and u not able to reset your current license. And there is a possibility that after patch we would not see new update for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Jason511

> Hey, it says It can not connect to the service at this time, even though I know it's up since my friend can connect.. any help?



bump, any help please?

----------


## Chuxa1111

> bump, any help please?


 Is it possible that u charge back and been banned on virtual steroids? Or done something and got your or your ip banned by them.
Have u tried to redawnload bot and run it again.

----------


## Jason511

> Is it possible that u charge back and been banned on virtual steroids? Or done something and got your or your ip banned by them.
> Have u tried to redawnload bot and run it again.


No because my cousin can run it just fine. It doesn't even get to the verification state. It doesn't connect to even try to varify. 

Yeah I downloaded it like tree times from three different sources none worked  :Frown: 

Anything else?  :Frown:

----------


## taehanpak

Anyone got some new Core Runs? or anything to go around the game limit

----------


## balancebora

Does anyone know how to save avoidance markers? The navigation markers save automatically but I can't seem to get the avoidance markers to stick

----------


## blahabs

same problem today as jason

----------


## DiablX

just today im bot dint work ,worked fine yesterday

----------


## PygmyRoulette

> just today im bot dint work ,worked fine yesterday


Same, https://i.imgur.com/nIHx7.jpg

----------


## VirtualWolf

Mine stopped working a couple of minutes ago. 4 crashed and now they won't login.

----------


## DiablX

sounds like not our problems ,maybe they shutdoen the server or they banned our account

----------


## imcheemo

Confirmed, IB not logining in atm

----------


## DiablX

> Confirmed, IB not logining in atm


what u mean "confirmed"?

----------


## imcheemo

> what u mean "confirmed"?


I meant as in I agree it's not logging in for me. Ha sorry for misunderstanding

----------


## DiablX

> I meant as in I agree it's not logging in for me. Ha sorry for misunderstanding


maybe ib is still working for the account who are still online

----------


## VirtualWolf

I've got 8 accounts still on IB, the other 4 froze then couldn't get back on

----------


## taehanpak

Same problem with mine.

----------


## strikerzer0

Mine is working , restarted one instance and now I can't get it back online ...

----------


## l00p

Where i can download Immortal Bot? (*site is down) Can any share bot?

----------


## frenxic

i just restarted my bot like 10mins ago. now i cant on it anymore. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## frenxic

i bought my bot from amazon but now i cant find it in my past history of purchase. how to charge back??? O.o!

----------


## kinglahiho

U prolly cant chargeback that amazon payment, that was the reason it got implented, cuz of the many paypal chargebacks.
Cant get mine bots to run either >.>

----------


## spikey_paul

whatever happens here i'm happy really, seems i'm the only person who read the part on the website when i bought it that said that the bot could go down at any time and lifetime membership equates to the lifetime of the bot. due to the nature of what it is and all that jazz. i don't think there is a single person who can honestly say they didn't get their moneys worth, i don't know how many times my initial investment i made but it was definately at least 100x more than i paid for both it and the game.

Still it's probably just a case of restarting something on the server side...They probably don't check it as often as they used to. I'm guessing it will be back up within a few days at most.

----------


## taehanpak

> i bought my bot from amazon but now i cant find it in my past history of purchase. how to charge back??? O.o!


You're a disgrace if you try charging back IB... just wait and be patient like the lot of us.

----------


## blahabs

indeed wait and time will tell.
i bet theres a service or something like tht.
dont post such stupid ideas as chargeback thats why they had lots of useless work, and time they could spend on other stuff, only cause retarded guys like the guy who wanted to chargeback....

i trust in IB  :Smile:

----------


## Roidtime

**** that shit with "CHARGEBACK!!!!!" 

30 euro ..... i have made with my charakter OVER 600.000.000 (gold :P)

EVEN IF IB not comes back i have no problem with this  :Big Grin:  that guy who made this was wonderful

----------


## critical88

now that immortal is down

what to move on next?

d3tnt? demonbuddy, or hellbuddy (respawn team) or even d3 mimic?

----------


## jackus

> **** that shit with "CHARGEBACK!!!!!" 
> 
> 30 euro ..... i have made with my charakter OVER 600.000.000 (gold :P)
> 
> EVEN IF IB not comes back i have no problem with this  that guy who made this was wonderful


So true.. I made 600M + too  :Big Grin: 




> now that immortal is down
> 
> what to move on next?
> 
> d3tnt? demonbuddy, or hellbuddy (respawn team) or even d3 mimic?


Yeah I would like to know that too.

----------


## imdasandman

> So true.. I made 600M + too 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would like to know that too.


I would say db if you do not live in Germany. They are stable and will not go away

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Markn12

was only a matter of time. RIP IB

----------


## l00p

can anyone upload IB?

----------


## sskarbv

anyone got any updates on the server issue??

----------


## imunderyourbed

> anyone got any updates on the server issue??


+1 i want to know

----------


## Tyranie909

Yea he stopped paying for the sever since he was no longer making money. Gold prices are crap now any way. Time to move on

----------


## ikorof

> Yea he stopped paying for the sever since he was no longer making money. Gold prices are crap now any way. Time to move on


And you know this how?

----------


## Chuxa1111

> Yea he stopped paying for the sever since he was no longer making money. Gold prices are crap now any way. Time to move on


Is there any way to contact him? I sure there some ppl who will be happy to run server or help him to do it.

----------


## Krydex

> Is there any way to contact him? I sure there some ppl who will be happy to run server or help him to do it.


Glad I paid for IB with a credit card. If it doesn't come back up (SOON) I'm filing a charge back.

----------


## Roidtime

> Glad I paid for IB with a credit card. If it doesn't come back up (SOON) I'm filing a charge back.


no comment

----------


## strikerzer0

> Glad I paid for IB with a credit card. If it doesn't come back up (SOON) I'm filing a charge back.


classic ... please, go ahead and beat up the half-dead guy ...

----------


## sskarbv

> Glad I paid for IB with a credit card. If it doesn't come back up (SOON) I'm filing a charge back.


yeah dood. YOU are the reason why IB is not up anymore. Its because people like YOU are too noob to understand what is going on. Just selfish.

----------


## thedunlap

To be fair, I'm sure Krydex learned his business ethics at the same school that taught VS communication skills.

----------


## Roidtime

> To be fair, I'm sure Krydex learned his business ethics at the same school that taught VS communication skills.


you do not understand why vs has no longer support

----------


## thedunlap

> you do not understand why vs has no longer support


You are exactly correct, roidtime. I do not understand, because the information VS has released has been essentially gibberish.

----------


## surgey

if VS intend to make IB dead, why not just kill website, fb all together ? 
so where do guys move ? DB ? HB ? autokey ?

----------


## Markn12

> yeah dood. YOU are the reason why IB is not up anymore. Its because people like YOU are too noob to understand what is going on. Just selfish.


You're a foolish fanboy hoping for something that will never come about. People said VS was done when the site went down 6 weeks ago SIX WEEKS AGO he hasn't UPDATED his customers in over a MONTH yet you hold onto hope he didnt take the money and run lol. I got some awesome land to sell you in FL btw.

----------


## KuRIoS

> You're a foolish fanboy hoping for something that will never come about. People said VS was done when the site went down 6 weeks ago SIX WEEKS AGO he hasn't UPDATED his customers in over a MONTH yet you hold onto hope he didnt take the money and run lol. I got some awesome land to sell you in FL btw.


Yet the bot continues to work somehow?!? and it was even updated somehow?!? 
People who chargeback are idiots imho. You knew the conditions when you bought it and the disclaimer was clear and easy to understand.

----------


## Krydex

It's business. As of right now the program does not work and there is no statement from the creator(s) of said program. Is there a temporary interuption in service? Did the program finally get its plug pulled? The creator(s) of this program remaining silent sure as hell isn't doing them any favors, and may cause some (like myself) to file a claim. Once a person enters into the realm of selling a product they have an obligation to keep their customers informed. 

IMHO, get over it. If you know something we dont speak up.

----------


## KuRIoS

> It's business. As of right now the program does not work and there is no statement from the creator(s) of said program. Is there a temporary interuption in service? Did the program finally get its plug pulled? The creator(s) of this program remaining silent sure as hell isn't doing them any favors, and may cause some (like myself) to file a claim. Once a person enters into the realm of selling a product they have an obligation to keep their customers informed. 
> 
> IMHO, get over it. If you know something we dont speak up.


There was a disclaimer when you bought it saying that the bot could go down at any time and lifetime membership equates to the lifetime of the bot and that you acknowledged this when you bought it. THEREFORE, I dont see how ANY chargebacks are justified and I will consider anyone that I know of who has done chargebacks as scammers and it will be added as a usernote  :Smile:  

If you dont like it? Get over it.

----------


## Krydex

> There was a disclaimer when you bought it saying that the bot could go down at any time and lifetime membership equates to the lifetime of the bot and that you acknowledged this when you bought it. THEREFORE, I dont see how ANY chargebacks are justified and I will consider anyone that I know of who has done chargebacks as scammers and it will be added as a usernote  
> 
> If you dont like it? Get over it.


Where exactly is this disclaimer you keep referring to? My point.

----------


## gatoqueri

> Where exactly is this disclaimer you keep referring to? My point.


Your point is that you are a botter that can't even afford to lose a few bucks. I already lost more than 10 accounts due botting, but you don't see me crying about that; I can only imagine your reaction if you lose 6+ accounts in one tackle.

Immortal Bot made me more than a 100m with only one char and I sold this gold when it had a good price. If you didnt make any money to compensate for your losses, you shouldnt blame the IM guy (even if he is a * due his "I can't speak right now, stay tunned"). Later I bought my other accounts and eventually I stoped farming D3.

Botters will lose accounts, will get bad or no updates at all and will get scammed soon or later. Get over it.

----------


## gatoqueri

> To be fair, I'm sure Krydex learned his business ethics at the same school that taught VS communication skills.


True story, bro.

----------


## Markn12

> There was a disclaimer when you bought it saying that the bot could go down at any time and lifetime membership equates to the lifetime of the bot and that you acknowledged this when you bought it. THEREFORE, I dont see how ANY chargebacks are justified and I will consider anyone that I know of who has done chargebacks as scammers and it will be added as a usernote  
> 
> If you dont like it? Get over it.


i call bs i read the whole page and no disclaimer was present on the page at the time of my purchase.

----------


## Krydex

> i call bs i read the whole page and no disclaimer was present on the page at the time of my purchase.


Here I thought I was the only one unable to recall ever reading a disclaimer.

----------


## kinglahiho

I never read that disclaimer also, but still, get fkn over it.

I got thoose 30$ back like 50 times or something so i had to dry my tears its not workin anymore with a 100 buck note  :Cool:

----------


## Markn12

> I never read that disclaimer also, but still, get fkn over it.
> 
> I got thoose 30$ back like 50 times or something so i had to dry my tears its not workin anymore with a 100 buck note


So if you bought a product and say it doesn't work after 2 months you would be fine with it just because it made its money back ? This is why company's screw the consumer over every chance they get people like this. It isn't the fact that it doesn't work anymore it's the fact that there is 0 customer support and 0 concern for your customers and informing them about what is going on. If he simply said blizzard shut us down sorry most people would be fine with that and say well it was fun while it lasted. Instead this douche bag has no concern over the peoples money he took. He sold a product it is his job to keep his customers informed on why the product is not available anymore.

----------


## Tyranie909

When did botters become so bitchy all the time? Pirox bot spoiled way too many of you. When you buy bots, you buy them understanding that at any time bliz can try and shut them down. They have lots of money and lawyers to do so. What they are really good at is making it so you can't sell or update the bot while they keep appealing a decision in court. Most people don't have the means to fight a company like this as it drains all of your assets. So what you do is you buy a bot and try and make your money back as fast as you can. Then when it does go down you can move on to the next one. You all act like you went to best buy and purchased a TV and it stopped working.You are ****ing ridiculous and need to get over yourself. If you can't wrap your head around why you are ridiculous then botting really isn't for you. 

Edit: 
Side note for you all. The disclaimer did read for the life of the bot. The reason you all don't remember it is because you clicked through the shit just like you do every agreement. Did you really think it meant forever? Lets be honest, the lifetime of this game was over several weeks ago any way. Gold prices are crap and the fixes they have coming are just Bullshit. Making OP weapons and buffing the shit out of classes does not make a good game.

----------


## critical88

anyone has markers for act2? maybe desolate sands

thanks

----------


## th3proj3ct

Since this bot seems officially dead now, is it okay to talk about a crack to avoid making it connect to their server?

----------


## pandera13

> Since this bot seems officially dead now, is it okay to talk about a crack to avoid making it connect to their server?


lol, I emailed them that very question this morning. Even if it's not dead, the current version is going to be killed on Tuesday with v1.04 being released. 

Would love to see a hellbuddy type server until VS officially makes an announcement about the auth servers being offline for so long. I'm still trying to be posative in hopes of an out of the blue update after Tuesday.

----------


## fcuk2003neo

i already bought them i just cannot download it from the site cause the site is like never up since 1.46 
my friend tried email me but i cannot disable the norton antivirus . damn 
will someone help please i mean i paid and i got no where to download from .

----------


## bobdan

i had 6 IB bots going when the auth servers went down, im now down to 2 left lol im hoping they will make it until tuesday when im sure they will be done for good  :Frown: 

it was a good run, and i will not charge back. any who do are douchebags.

----------


## KuRIoS

> i call bs i read the whole page and no disclaimer was present on the page at the time of my purchase.


did you buy it from elsewhere than the buy page then? :P I am 99% sure that it was either on buypage or in the FAQ. Naturally it is not there now since the site is down. So I call bs on you being able to remember everything  :Wink: 
I did buy it well before the 28th tho and before even the restrictions before that were put on  :Smile: 

As for a crack, we wont allow the talking of it here on OC (as with everything)

----------


## malloc84

Why even attempt to create a "local server" when 1.04 will disable IB again so even if you can "connect", bot won't work cuz of new patch?

Then you would need to unpack Themida, find those few bytes that are changed as Diablo III.exe changes, then fix everything to work again with 1.04. It is not impossible, but take on that kind of workload? Need a team or atleast a lot of free time to try it.

Last version I have is 1.45. Then I stopped playing D3 and didnt dload newer versions. Came back, everything almost dead. Tried to get 147 (latest?) but nowhere to be found.

----------


## Markn12

> did you buy it from elsewhere than the buy page then? :P I am 99% sure that it was either on buypage or in the FAQ. Naturally it is not there now since the site is down. So I call bs on you being able to remember everything 
> I did buy it well before the 28th tho and before even the restrictions before that were put on 
> 
> As for a crack, we wont allow the talking of it here on OC (as with everything)


Why do you allow the HB talk then ? No difference between the 2.

----------


## shinavaka

> Why do you allow the HB talk then ? No difference between the 2.


this........ Its because hes extremely biased. Nothing in it for him with HB

----------


## Markn12

> this........ Its because hes extremely biased. Nothing in it for him with HB


What's in it for him with IB ? It will never be for sale again and when the patch comes anyone hoping for an update should buy some land in FL from me.

----------


## bobdan

> Why do you allow the HB talk then ? No difference between the 2.


Would love an answer on this, find it extremely biased u allow an open thread actively discussing a cracked bot yet any talk of it with ib isn't allowed? Care to elaborate?

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## critical88

last day of immortal bot before next patch, u will; be missed

----------


## bobdan

> last day of immortal bot before next patch, u will; be missed


my boys went down fighting, they are still open now the last 2 remaining IB bots probally lol trying to login  :Frown:

----------


## xio8up

lol i still have a pre may 28th account with them barely used it cause well d3 is garbage.

----------


## Pempas

Does anyone knows how i can get my money back from Virtual Steroids?

I already had open a disput on PayPal against Virtual Steroids, but PayPal doesn't accept it.
I mean they cut off the support and the functions of the program and nothing was ever said to there costumers. We are still grope in the dark. For me thats like robbery..

----------


## KuRIoS

> Why do you allow the HB talk then ? No difference between the 2.


I do? That is news for me. 




> this........ Its because hes extremely biased. Nothing in it for him with HB


Talk out of your arse some more please.. I dont allow this with ANY bot or program, you would know this if you paid attention. IF you see such threads, report them, they are against the rules. -rep for talking outta your arse and throwing false accusations around.

As others have pointed out (others that are not dumber than a brick) what would I have to gain from not allowing such talk of Immortal Bot? 
* The bot can not, and probably will not ever, be bought (new subs)
* There are no Support forums for the bot (online or for everyone)
* I dont use the bot
* I dont develop on the bot
* I dont play the most boring game of the century known as Diablo III

----------


## Markn12

> I do? That is news for me. 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk out of your arse some more please.. I dont allow this with ANY bot or program, you would know this if you paid attention. IF you see such threads, report them, they are against the rules. -rep for talking outta your arse and throwing false accusations around.
> 
> As others have pointed out (others that are not dumber than a brick) what would I have to gain from not allowing such talk of Immortal Bot? 
> * The bot can not, and probably will not ever, be bought (new subs)
> * There are no Support forums for the bot (online or for everyone)
> ...


You really can't be that blind to of not seen the Hellbuddy threads. In fact they were up as of your post saying you do not allow the talk but once pointed out they seem to be gone. Anyways the threads were up for like a week with no one saying anything. I don't see the bad part of allowing the talk for bots no longer updated and sold.

----------


## KuRIoS

> You really can't be that blind to of not seen the Hellbuddy threads. In fact they were up as of your post saying you do not allow the talk but once pointed out they seem to be gone. Anyways the threads were up for like a week with no one saying anything. I don't see the bad part of allowing the talk for bots no longer updated and sold.


Then do it elsewhere, it is not allowed here. There are tonnes of other sections of the board and if our users FAIL to report them, then we might not see it. I am, in case you were in doubt, only human and I cant see every damn thread or post. So maybe you are living in a fantasy world if you think so. 
END OF DISCUSSION, we dont want cracks discussion here, if you cant understand or dont want to understand that, then leave!

PS LINK me the Hellbuddy thread that was up as of two days ago, the latest that I can see is http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ddy-forum.html so please dear sir, who thinks that we should watch every single thread, please enlighten me. If you cant then I reserve the right to call you names as well.

Oh and in general section http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...hellbuddy.html 2 days ago, same day as my comment. Though nothing is being said in that thread either

----------


## KaMiii

where can i download the latest version of ib ?

----------


## surgey

KaMiii : no where. the latest 1.47 won't work with patch 1.04

----------


## xio8up

close thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

